# Post A Message to The Future Here.



## AVG-JOE

Seems like every time an old trash pile, I mean _really_ old, like 1,000 years or more, gets found, a lot of people get excited and start carefully pulling the decayed bits and pieces apart calling the pieces 'artifacts' and putting the stuff in museums.  Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History, and ass-u-me-ing human nature remains interested in the past, I want you to know that this average Joe did not understand the Pet Rock either.  Nor do I get the attraction of "texting".  

I also want you to know that in spite of what you have probably read about living at the dawn of the 21st Century, I feel lucky to be alive now.  The odds of an average Joe being born into a pretty nice life have been getting better and better up to now, in no small part due to the influence of the concept behind 'America', and I trust the trend has not changed.  Ain't life cool?

Do most of you feel lucky yet?

Have you reached for the stars?​


----------



## Blagger

22nd century earthlings,

Don't watch the television series 'Lost'. If you do, it'll take you another 1000 years to figure-out why you did in the first place.

P.s. I don't care if we found life on Mars, all I want to know is did Justin Bieber suffer a painful death?


----------



## Oddball

When a wiseguy asks you to pull his finger, don't do it.


----------



## PixieStix

Bunch of conformists

That is my message


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Dear future Carlos,
Did you get Lung Cancer yet?


----------



## AVG-JOE

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Dear future Carlos,
> Did you get Lung Cancer yet?



Wow.

Near future.

Different.  Different, but just as poignant.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

AVG-JOE said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear future Carlos,
> Did you get Lung Cancer yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Near future.
> 
> Different.  Different, but just as poignant.
Click to expand...


I know I'm good right now, hence why I'm tryna quit or @ least seriously cut down.


----------



## Ravi

If you can read this, thank Al Gore for inventing the internet.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Ravi said:


> If you can read this, thank Al Gore for inventing the internet.


----------



## Toro

Toro, you idiot.

Why did you bet everything on gold?  

Now your wife has left you, and you're homeless and living in your car.

You moron.


----------



## 007

Keep your powder dry.


----------



## JW Frogen

And your penis wet.


----------



## Mr. H.

Still waiting on those Cubs, no doubt....


----------



## Baruch Menachem

The kids are both married and both live on the east coast.

Unemployed again.

totally bald


Sucks to be you.


----------



## AVG-JOE

I hope the land is still green in places and brown in others and still teaching you about the planet that gave birth to your World.


----------



## AVG-JOE

During football season them Georgians (the AMERICAN Georgians, not the Rooskies) can get pretty riled up, but when the final score is on the board, there ain't nothing that can't be cured with some  &  down at the tittie bar after the game.

I hope you're getting along with your neighbors.


----------



## editec

Dear 22nd Century folks,

Sorry about the mess.

We were too busy living the good life to clean up after ourselves.


----------



## AVG-JOE

editec said:


> Dear 22nd Century folks,
> 
> Sorry about the mess.
> 
> We were too busy living the good life to clean up after ourselves.



That's what mothers are for.  Mothers take care of your boo-boos and clean up your messes until you're developed enough to clean them up for yourself.  

Here's to Mom.   

May she be up to the task of seeing you little bastards through to the year 3,000. 

MOTHER EARTH SOCIETY | Facebook


----------



## Blagger

22nd century earthlings,

Do you still use paper plates?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Truthmatters said:


> We live in a world of rape you fool.
> 
> Cat calls are not designed to make you feel pretty, they are designed to make the caller feel manly.
> 
> You do realize women are raped every day right?



Sure, things are bad, but things are better, eh?

Compare your life to the statistical average Jane born in France in 1660:  She most likely has barely enough to eat and her father thanks his god if she's ugly, and curses the devil for her beauty.

The king and his noblemen LIKED the pretty ones and since they controlled the military payroll, they called the shots.

Does Humanity draw no  for the progress *toward* a passing grade in "Plays well with others"??

Written history is ONLY 10,000 years old!

_______________

I wanted to tell you this, too but I was lazy so I just copied a post from another thread.


----------



## Blagger

Truthmatters said:


> We live in a world of rape you fool.
> 
> Cat calls are not designed to make you feel pretty, they are designed to make the caller feel manly.
> 
> You do realize women are raped every day right?


----------



## random3434

It was a COOKBOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liability

Dear Future:

Sorry about that whole screw up between roughly 1960 and 2012.  For a while there, Americans actually forgot how they came to be such a beacon of hope in the world.  They actually accepted the whiny preachings of liberals.  I know it must be startling for you future Americans to grasp this, but the poor "liberals" of *our* day actually thought they were doing something to "improve" America and the "world."  

Anyway, sorry about that.  Learn from it.  Don't let that nasty crap happen again.

Regards and all the best,

Conservatives of 2010.


----------



## boedicca

(as a disclaimer upon what passes for pop culture)

Dear Aliens of the Future,

Our society went quite insane.  What's left is really quite incomprehensible.

Apologies,

boe


----------



## Jeremy

Uh...    ...Check for toilet paper _before_ you sit down to shit.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Jeremy said:


> Uh...    ...Check for toilet paper _before_ you sit down to shit.



Anyone want to bet that in the year 3000 they're using 3 silver seashells instead?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> Dear Future:
> 
> Sorry about that whole screw up between roughly 1960 and 2012.  For a while there, Americans actually forgot how they came to be such a beacon of hope in the world.  They actually accepted the whiny preachings of liberals.  I know it must be startling for you future Americans to grasp this, but the poor "liberals" of *our* day actually thought they were doing something to "improve" America and the "world."
> 
> Anyway, sorry about that.  Learn from it.  Don't let that nasty crap happen again.
> 
> Regards and all the best,
> 
> Conservatives of 2010.



Awesome job!  Right down to using spell check!  Kudos!

For a fact check see:  Disgusted With Conservatism, America Was Born Liberal.


----------



## AVG-JOE

boedicca said:


> (as a disclaimer upon what passes for pop culture)
> 
> Dear Aliens of the Future,
> 
> Our society went quite insane.  What's left is really quite incomprehensible.
> 
> Apologies,
> 
> boe




Do you...  ya know...  _KNOW_ something?


----------



## Liability

AVG-JOE said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Future:
> 
> Sorry about that whole screw up between roughly 1960 and 2012.  For a while there, Americans actually forgot how they came to be such a beacon of hope in the world.  They actually accepted the whiny preachings of liberals.  I know it must be startling for you future Americans to grasp this, but the poor "liberals" of *our* day actually thought they were doing something to "improve" America and the "world."
> 
> Anyway, sorry about that.  Learn from it.  Don't let that nasty crap happen again.
> 
> Regards and all the best,
> 
> Conservatives of 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome job!  Right down to using spell check!  Kudos!
> 
> For a fact check see:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/educa...th-conservatism-america-was-born-liberal.html
Click to expand...


It was a so-so effort, actually.  But, still, I'm glad you liked it.  FWIW, I don't always have to use spell check.   Some of us actually learned how to spell in school.    I know.  Those were back in the good old days.


----------



## uscitizen

I reached the stars and burned my finners.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Future:
> 
> Sorry about that whole screw up between roughly 1960 and 2012.  For a while there, Americans actually forgot how they came to be such a beacon of hope in the world.  They actually accepted the whiny preachings of liberals.  I know it must be startling for you future Americans to grasp this, but the poor "liberals" of *our* day actually thought they were doing something to "improve" America and the "world."
> 
> Anyway, sorry about that.  Learn from it.  Don't let that nasty crap happen again.
> 
> Regards and all the best,
> 
> Conservatives of 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome job!  Right down to using spell check!  Kudos!
> 
> For a fact check see:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/educa...th-conservatism-america-was-born-liberal.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a so-so effort, actually.  But, still, I'm glad you liked it.  FWIW, I don't always have to use spell check.   Some of us actually learned how to spell in school.    I know.  Those were back in the good old days.
Click to expand...


Then I truly am impressed Buddy!  I've noticed your posts in the past as some of the most well written clap-trap of all the quality clap-trap on the board.

  2 gold stars and a cookie for the L-Man garcon, and step on it.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Future:
> 
> Sorry about that whole screw up between roughly 1960 and 2012.  For a while there, Americans actually forgot how they came to be such a beacon of hope in the world.  They actually accepted the whiny preachings of liberals.  I know it must be startling for you future Americans to grasp this, but the poor "liberals" of *our* day actually thought they were doing something to "improve" America and the "world."
> 
> Anyway, sorry about that.  Learn from it.  Don't let that nasty crap happen again.
> 
> Regards and all the best,
> 
> Conservatives of 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome job!  Right down to using spell check!  Kudos!
> 
> For a fact check see:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/educa...th-conservatism-america-was-born-liberal.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a so-so effort, actually.  But, still, I'm glad you liked it.  FWIW, I don't always have to use spell check.   Some of us actually learned how to spell in school.    I know.  Those were back in the good old days.
Click to expand...




			
				The Mean Old USMB Software said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Liability again.



Bummer!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> It was a so-so effort, actually.  But, still, I'm glad you liked it.  FWIW, I don't always have to use spell check.   Some of us actually learned how to spell in school.    I know.  Those were back in the good old days.



Should I be embarrassed that it took me a solid 90 seconds to de-code FWIW as For What It's Worth?

Does that make me a 'noob'?

Make that 'nb?​


----------



## Liability

AVG-JOE said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a so-so effort, actually.  But, still, I'm glad you liked it.  FWIW, I don't always have to use spell check.   Some of us actually learned how to spell in school.    I know.  Those were back in the good old days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be embarrassed that it took me a solid 90 seconds to de-code FWIW as For What It's Worth?
Click to expand...


Yes.



AVG-JOE said:


> Does that make me a 'noob'?



Yes.



AVG-JOE said:


> Make that 'nb?​



No.  That would make you look like a couple of boobs.


----------



## AVG-JOE

uscitizen said:


> I reached the stars and burned my finners.



Evolution hurts.  As long as the patient breathes, manage the *best* you can with the resources available.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that 'nb?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  That would make you look like a couple of boobs.
Click to expand...


You say that like it's a *bad* thing!


----------



## Liability

AVG-JOE said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that 'nb?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  That would make you look like a couple of boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say that like it's a *bad* thing!
Click to expand...


No.  Sometimes a pair of boobs are bad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other times, a pair of boobs are very very good!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perspective.  That's the ticket!


----------



## uscitizen

AVG-JOE said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reached the stars and burned my finners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evolution hurts.  As long as the patient breathes, manage the *best* you can with the resources available.
Click to expand...


Yep still breathin so far.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dear future:

By the time you get this letter, Obama's Stimulus will have saved or created 175 Billion jobs.

The ice on the glaciers is still melting as it's been for the last 15,000 years, if not, you're fucked and in what used to be New York City now under a sheet of ice 2 miles thick.

Do not let Progressives try their idea on any other planets, they fucked up every nation on Earth whenever we tried their ideas. DO NOT EXPORT PROGRESSIVE IDEAS!

In closing: get a life, why the fuck are you reading this shit?


----------



## AVG-JOE

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dear future:
> 
> By the time you get this letter, Obama's Stimulus will have saved or created 175 Billion jobs.
> 
> The ice on the glaciers is still melting as it's been for the last 15,000 years, if not, you're fucked and in what used to be New York City now under a sheet of ice 2 miles thick.
> 
> Do not let Progressives try their idea on any other planets, they fucked up every nation on Earth whenever we tried their ideas. DO NOT EXPORT PROGRESSIVE IDEAS!
> 
> In closing: get a life, why the fuck are you reading this shit?



We have some anger issues back here in 2010.  We have a political party that just took on a whole lot of responsibility by winning an election simply by being against everything the other party tried to talk about.  Now they have to govern and they're running a little shy on ideas for *doing* something with their responsibility.

If it sounds like 3rd grade recess, it is.  As editec said, sorry about the mess.


----------



## Liability

AVG-JOE said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear future:
> 
> By the time you get this letter, Obama's Stimulus will have saved or created 175 Billion jobs.
> 
> The ice on the glaciers is still melting as it's been for the last 15,000 years, if not, you're fucked and in what used to be New York City now under a sheet of ice 2 miles thick.
> 
> Do not let Progressives try their idea on any other planets, they fucked up every nation on Earth whenever we tried their ideas. DO NOT EXPORT PROGRESSIVE IDEAS!
> 
> In closing: get a life, why the fuck are you reading this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have some anger issues back here in 2010.  We have a political party that just took on a whole lot of responsibility by winning an election simply by being against everything the other party tried to talk about.  Now they have to govern and they're running a little shy on ideas for *doing* something with their responsibility.
> 
> If it sounds like 3rd grade recess, it is.  As editec said, sorry about the mess.
Click to expand...


Quite astonishingly wrong.  The GOP did well in the last election, true.  But they managed -- even so -- to take just one house of our bicameral legislature.  The other house is solidly in the Dim camp, still, as is the Executive Branch.

All that the GOP CAN do (if they manage to stick to their guns) is say NO to the hideous Obama Administration agenda.  And the really good news is:  it suffices.  There is no problem.    You are mistaken.  Gridlock is good.

Until the original premise of your post is realized (as in when the GOP relieves the Dims of the majority in both houses of our legislative branch  AND reclaims the Executive branch), the GOP isn't powerful enough to formulate our national public policies.  They cannot single-handedly undo all the crap done by the irresponsible liberal Democratics.

If (other than JUST enough appropriation bills  to meet our actual needs) the Congress proves entirely incapable of passing so much as ONE bit of legislation during the next two years, I'm more than happy enough with that.


----------



## xotoxi

We have always been at war with Eurasia.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Dear Future People,

Are you completely paperless or do you still use pens and pencils?  Do you even know what they are?  

Kthnxbai

A Long Gone ZB


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  That would make you look like a couple of boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like it's a *bad* thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other times, a pair of boobs are very very good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perspective.  That's the ticket!
Click to expand...


I'll bet you guys out in Y3K still appreciate a nice rack.  Some things haven't changed in the last 1000 years - I'll bet they won't in the next 1000.


----------



## strollingbones

"Ah, but a man's reach should exceed his grasp, or what's a heaven for?"

robert browning

dear peeps of the future,

do religions still exist?

do you still enjoy the smell of puppy breath?

have you found a cure for the common cold?

do you still have books?


----------



## Blagger

strollingbones said:


> Ah, but a man's reach should exceed his grasp, or what's a heaven for?
> 
> robert browning
> 
> dear peeps of the future,
> 
> *do religions still exist?*
> 
> do you still enjoy the smell of puppy breath?
> 
> *have you found a cure for the common cold?*
> 
> do you still have books?



What strollingbones is trying to say, is have you learned from our mistakes?


----------



## Blagger

22nd century perverts,

How has pornography evolved after the discovery of extraterrestrial's, and what fetishes have they brought to the table? Are Klingon females really as untidy in the downstairs department as all trekkies have lead themselves to believe? Please tell me you've progressed from the PS3 to the Holodeck. If so, I could, if I were alive, go surfing in my living room. But I'd probably just work my way through all the federation babes instead: 'Counselor Troi, Seven of Nine. Engage!'


----------



## CrusaderFrank

AVG-JOE said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear future:
> 
> By the time you get this letter, Obama's Stimulus will have saved or created 175 Billion jobs.
> 
> The ice on the glaciers is still melting as it's been for the last 15,000 years, if not, you're fucked and in what used to be New York City now under a sheet of ice 2 miles thick.
> 
> Do not let Progressives try their idea on any other planets, they fucked up every nation on Earth whenever we tried their ideas. DO NOT EXPORT PROGRESSIVE IDEAS!
> 
> In closing: get a life, why the fuck are you reading this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have some anger issues back here in 2010.  We have a political party that just took on a whole lot of responsibility by winning an election simply by being against everything the other party tried to talk about.  Now they have to govern and they're running a little shy on ideas for *doing* something with their responsibility.
> 
> If it sounds like 3rd grade recess, it is.  As editec said, sorry about the mess.
Click to expand...


I should have also mentioned our educational system has been totally sabotaged, destroyed, eradicated; people vote who can barely read the candidates names much less read and understand posts they attempt to respond to.

In place of education, we have a large population of rote-trained, body snatched political operatives. They are impervious to sarcasm, no, not impervious, it's actually physically dangerous to run sarcasm past their auto-response filters, you get the post above this one as a result.


----------



## Liability

Zoom-boing said:


> Dear Future People,
> 
> Are you completely paperless or do you still use pens and pencils?  Do you even know what they are?
> 
> Kthnxbai
> 
> A Long Gone ZB



I know it's been said.  But, our dear descendants, if you've gone totally paperless because we greedy fucks from the 21st century kept using trees and now they're gone, and if water is at a real premium because we greedy fucks from the 21st century used it to clean ourselves and to drink and to engage in industry, then how do you clean your anal orifices after a healthy crap?

Do you guys still void your *b*owels?

Could you please invent a time machine, come back, risk the fucking paradoxes, and show us how to get rid of metabolic waste without pooping? 

Thanks.


----------



## AquaAthena

"Stop the world; I want to get off."


----------



## AVG-JOE

What did I miss?


----------



## Liability

AVG-JOE said:


> What did I miss?



Only the important stuff.


----------



## AVG-JOE

strollingbones said:


> Ah, but a man's reach should exceed his grasp, or what's a heaven for?
> 
> robert browning
> 
> dear peeps of the future,
> 
> do religions still exist?
> 
> do you still enjoy the smell of puppy breath?
> 
> have you found a cure for the common cold?
> 
> do you still have books?



Seems like those of us in your past all have more questions than answers. 

Would you have The Future any other way?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the important stuff.
Click to expand...


Story of my life.    Fortunately I'm lucky in other ways.  





Ain't life grand?


----------



## PixieStix

Dear future

Watch out it's a set up


----------



## Liability

Dear Future:

Our "past" promised us that by now (your past) we'd be zooming around in flying cars.   That turned out to be bullshit.

So my question is, did you guys ever work that out or are you STILL weighted down by gravity to ground transportation?

Sincerely yours,

Our Present and your Past.

P.S.  If liberals are still around fucking things up, why can't you learn from our mistakes?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dear Future:

Does the USA have 57 states yet?


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Rat in the Hat

Dear Future,

We truly, deeply, humbly apologize for the Trololo song.

Please forgive us.

Your past.


----------



## PixieStix

Dear Future,

Don't drink the water...err I mean koolaid


----------



## Sheldon

Swagger said:


> 22nd century earthlings,
> 
> Don't watch the television series 'Lost'. If you do, it'll take you another 1000 years to figure-out why you did in the first place.
> 
> P.s. I don't care if we found life on Mars, all I want to know is did Justin Bieber suffer a painful death?



I'm telling you, that dog was God.






"Walt! Walt!"

/sum total of Micheal's contribution to the show.


----------



## JBeukema

> *Post Your Message to The Future here.*





'We warned you, you stupid bastards'


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## JBeukema

Liability said:


> Dear Future:
> 
> Sorry about that whole screw up between roughly 1960 and 2012.  For a while there, Americans actually forgot how they came to be such a beacon of hope in the world.



-so remember to thank the Wobblies before you go to bed tonight


----------



## JBeukema

Idiocracy was not supposed to be a documentary


----------



## PixieStix

JBeukema said:


> Idiocracy was not supposed to be a documentary



It wasn't  You mean President Camacho isn't real?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> Dear Future:
> 
> Our "past" promised us that by now (your past) we'd be zooming around in flying cars.   That turned out to be bullshit.
> 
> So my question is, did you guys ever work that out or are you STILL weighted down by gravity to ground transportation?
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> Our Present and your Past.
> 
> *P.S.  If liberals are still around fucking things up, why can't you learn from our mistakes?*



Hopefully you'll be too busy building infrastructure for *your* children on the shoulders of histories many bright moments, as well as the mistakes.


To Mother Earth and Father History and their teen-age* Sentient World!!  

  I feel like a little kid dreaming of educational opportunity and future accomplishments!



* Teen-age in Y3K, ass-u-me-ing Mom is up to the task.

Have your little bastards reached for the stars yet, Mother?​


----------



## editec

Dear People of the Future,

I think I left the light on in my basement.

Would one of you be kind enough to check it and turn it off if I did?

Thanks,

Editec of the Past


----------



## saltshaker

Dear 22nd Century,


Well I figured the 2012 thing was BS. That stands for BULLSHIT. It was a phrase we used back here (or back then from where you are). I always wondered about the Orgasmatron though.

If you should wonder about the human that left this message and still have GOOGLE (a communication device), just do a search on SALTSHAKER, THE MAN...... THE LEGEND.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liability said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear future:
> 
> By the time you get this letter, Obama's Stimulus will have saved or created 175 Billion jobs.
> 
> The ice on the glaciers is still melting as it's been for the last 15,000 years, if not, you're fucked and in what used to be New York City now under a sheet of ice 2 miles thick.
> 
> Do not let Progressives try their idea on any other planets, they fucked up every nation on Earth whenever we tried their ideas. DO NOT EXPORT PROGRESSIVE IDEAS!
> 
> In closing: get a life, why the fuck are you reading this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have some anger issues back here in 2010.  We have a political party that just took on a whole lot of responsibility by winning an election simply by being against everything the other party tried to talk about.  Now they have to govern and they're running a little shy on ideas for *doing* something with their responsibility.
> 
> If it sounds like 3rd grade recess, it is.  As editec said, sorry about the mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite astonishingly wrong.  The GOP did well in the last election, true.  But they managed -- even so -- to take just one house of our bicameral legislature.  The other house is solidly in the Dim camp, still, as is the Executive Branch.
> 
> All that the GOP CAN do (if they manage to stick to their guns) is say NO to the hideous Obama Administration agenda.  And the really good news is:  it suffices.  There is no problem.    You are mistaken.  Gridlock is good.
> 
> Until the original premise of your post is realized (as in when the GOP relieves the Dims of the majority in both houses of our legislative branch  AND reclaims the Executive branch), the GOP isn't powerful enough to formulate our national public policies.  They cannot single-handedly undo all the crap done by the irresponsible liberal Democratics.
> 
> If (other than JUST enough appropriation bills  to meet our actual needs) the Congress proves entirely incapable of passing so much as ONE bit of legislation during the next two years, I'm more than happy enough with that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

MaggieMae said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have some anger issues back here in 2010.  We have a political party that just took on a whole lot of responsibility by winning an election simply by being against everything the other party tried to talk about.  Now they have to govern and they're running a little shy on ideas for *doing* something with their responsibility.
> 
> If it sounds like 3rd grade recess, it is.  As editec said, sorry about the mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite astonishingly wrong.  The GOP did well in the last election, true.  But they managed -- even so -- to take just one house of our bicameral legislature.  The other house is solidly in the Dim camp, still, as is the Executive Branch.
> 
> All that the GOP CAN do (if they manage to stick to their guns) is say NO to the hideous Obama Administration agenda.  And the really good news is:  it suffices.  There is no problem.    You are mistaken.  Gridlock is good.
> 
> Until the original premise of your post is realized (as in when the GOP relieves the Dims of the majority in both houses of our legislative branch  AND reclaims the Executive branch), the GOP isn't powerful enough to formulate our national public policies.  They cannot single-handedly undo all the crap done by the irresponsible liberal Democratics.
> 
> If (other than JUST enough appropriation bills  to meet our actual needs) the Congress proves entirely incapable of passing so much as ONE bit of legislation during the next two years, I'm more than happy enough with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


(A)  No.  Responding to another member's post is not "thread jacking."  

(B) there is no way to "thread jack" in a thread designated as leaving a message to the future.  By definition every post is for the future.

Are you going to check in, periodically, Magoo, as your sabbatical starts to actually require your time and effort?

Or is that too thread jack-y for ya?


----------



## syrenn

Troll at your own risk


----------



## Liability

syrenn said:


> Troll at your own risk



Is that a message for the future?


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Dear future,
Remember Gandhi is dandy, but liquor is quicker.


----------



## syrenn

Liability said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troll at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a message for the future?
Click to expand...



 Good advice is good advice.


----------



## Liability

syrenn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troll at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a message for the future?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good advice is good advice.
Click to expand...


So it IS a message for the future, then!

Ah-HAH!


----------



## AVG-JOE

syrenn said:


> Troll at your own risk



Ass-u-me-ing that there's still bass in the lake that are worth eatin'.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troll at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a message for the future?
Click to expand...


I thought so, but I understand fishing and the need for moms current crop of little bastards to try a little harder to protect natural waters.

The good news is how much better we're doing since the 60's & 70's. 

The Clean Water Act ROCKS! ( at least as a concept )


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Just put corndog on ignore and delete  his PMs.
He isnt going anywhere.


----------



## syrenn

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Just put corndog on ignore and delete  his PMs.
> He isnt going anywhere.






Did you think he would leave? It was just another of his lies.


----------



## syrenn

Liability said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a message for the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good advice is good advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it IS a message for the future, then!
> 
> Ah-HAH!
Click to expand...


How do you know that this isnt the future?


----------



## Liability

syrenn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good advice is good advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it IS a message for the future, then!
> 
> Ah-HAH!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know that this isnt the future?
Click to expand...


Dear Lady:

I was BORN in the past.  Thus, I know for a FACT that THIS *is* the future!  Of course, once our future rolls around, THIS will also be the past.  In the interim, now is content to be the present, even if it doesn't last very long.


----------



## syrenn

Liability said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it IS a message for the future, then!
> 
> Ah-HAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that this isnt the future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Lady:
> 
> I was BORN in the past.  Thus, I know for a FACT that THIS *is* the future!  Of course, once our future rolls around, THIS will also be the past.  In the interim, now is content to be the present, even if it doesn't last very long.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaggieMae

Liability said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite astonishingly wrong.  The GOP did well in the last election, true.  But they managed -- even so -- to take just one house of our bicameral legislature.  The other house is solidly in the Dim camp, still, as is the Executive Branch.
> 
> All that the GOP CAN do (if they manage to stick to their guns) is say NO to the hideous Obama Administration agenda.  And the really good news is:  it suffices.  There is no problem.    You are mistaken.  Gridlock is good.
> 
> Until the original premise of your post is realized (as in when the GOP relieves the Dims of the majority in both houses of our legislative branch  AND reclaims the Executive branch), the GOP isn't powerful enough to formulate our national public policies.  They cannot single-handedly undo all the crap done by the irresponsible liberal Democratics.
> 
> If (other than JUST enough appropriation bills  to meet our actual needs) the Congress proves entirely incapable of passing so much as ONE bit of legislation during the next two years, I'm more than happy enough with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (A)  No.  Responding to another member's post is not "thread jacking."
> 
> (B) there is no way to "thread jack" in a thread designated as leaving a message to the future.  By definition every post is for the future.
> 
> Are you going to check in, periodically, Magoo, as your sabbatical starts to actually require your time and effort?
> 
> Or is that too thread jack-y for ya?
Click to expand...


I actually like the topic, but I just have to think on it awhile. In the meantime, I'll build on what I'm considering that will go straight to your heart:

Dear Survivors of our Apocalypse:

It all started like this, mildly playful drunken silliness, until certain assholes decided to escalate the fun and turn it into all out war. Your assignment is to determine whether it was caused by a nation of drugged up zombies or Obamacare.


----------



## AVG-JOE

syrenn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that this isnt the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Lady:
> 
> I was BORN in the past.  Thus, I know for a FACT that THIS *is* the future!  Of course, once our future rolls around, THIS will also be the past.  In the interim, now is content to be the present, even if it doesn't last very long.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You two are cute with all this he-ing and she-ing going on! 


  Just imagine living when momma's little bastards reach for the stars! I wonder what the difference will be in zero gravity space?


----------



## Liability

MaggieMae said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A)  No.  Responding to another member's post is not "thread jacking."
> 
> (B) there is no way to "thread jack" in a thread designated as leaving a message to the future.  By definition every post is for the future.
> 
> Are you going to check in, periodically, Magoo, as your sabbatical starts to actually require your time and effort?
> 
> Or is that too thread jack-y for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually like the topic, but I just have to think on it awhile. In the meantime, I'll build on what I'm considering that will go straight to your heart:
> 
> Dear Survivors of our Apocalypse:
> 
> It all started like this, mildly playful drunken silliness, until certain assholes decided to escalate the fun and turn it into all out war. Your assignment is to determine whether it was caused by a nation of drugged up zombies or Obamacare.
Click to expand...



That was a borderline interesting post, Magoo.  Kinda incoherent, but that's ok.

Nice use of the Belushi gif, too.  

And, why are you thread jacking?

Does it have something to do with your almost-on-sabbatical sabbatical?


----------



## Big Black Dog

Back in our day, we defined safe sex as being sure the husband was at work....


----------



## Big Black Dog

Just wondering...  Help me out here folks of the future.  Was Barrack Obama really our most fucked-up President or did Jimmy Carter retain that honor?  It was a coin toss in our day.


----------



## Liability

Big Black Dog said:


> Back in our day, we defined safe sex as being sure the husband was at work....



Dear Future:

Did the Naked Gun Body Condom thing ever catch on?


----------



## AVG-JOE

To the day Momma's Little Bastards learn how to keep their World turning.


----------



## saltshaker

Dear 21rst Century,

 My Dad (That's the man whose sperm made me) always told me if I couldn't say anything good about someone or something that I shouldn't say anything at all. So in that vein



Regards,
Bob Fisher


----------



## MaggieMae

Liability said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> (A)  No.  Responding to another member's post is not "thread jacking."
> 
> (B) there is no way to "thread jack" in a thread designated as leaving a message to the future.  By definition every post is for the future.
> 
> Are you going to check in, periodically, Magoo, as your sabbatical starts to actually require your time and effort?
> 
> Or is that too thread jack-y for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the topic, but I just have to think on it awhile. In the meantime, I'll build on what I'm considering that will go straight to your heart:
> 
> Dear Survivors of our Apocalypse:
> 
> It all started like this, mildly playful drunken silliness, until certain assholes decided to escalate the fun and turn it into all out war. Your assignment is to determine whether it was caused by a nation of drugged up zombies or Obamacare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a borderline interesting post, Magoo.  Kinda incoherent, but that's ok.
> 
> Nice use of the Belushi gif, too.
> 
> And, why are you thread jacking?
> 
> Does it have something to do with your almost-on-sabbatical sabbatical?
Click to expand...


We're done at 5PM, so I do get to play--some.


----------



## Liability

MaggieMae said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the topic, but I just have to think on it awhile. In the meantime, I'll build on what I'm considering that will go straight to your heart:
> 
> Dear Survivors of our Apocalypse:
> 
> It all started like this, mildly playful drunken silliness, until certain assholes decided to escalate the fun and turn it into all out war. Your assignment is to determine whether it was caused by a nation of drugged up zombies or Obamacare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a borderline interesting post, Magoo.  Kinda incoherent, but that's ok.
> 
> Nice use of the Belushi gif, too.
> 
> And, why are you thread jacking?
> 
> Does it have something to do with your almost-on-sabbatical sabbatical?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're done at 5PM, so I do get to play--some.
Click to expand...


Then why the "so long and farewell" thread? 

"Ah, Magoo, you've done it again."


----------



## MaggieMae

Big Black Dog said:


> Just wondering...  Help me out here folks of the future.  Was Barrack Obama really our most fucked-up President or did Jimmy Carter retain that honor?  It was a coin toss in our day.



For someone who still can't spell his name right, I wouldn't trust the question if I were some 22nd Century creature. Although it might draw plenty of laughs and shaking heads in dismay.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liability said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a borderline interesting post, Magoo.  Kinda incoherent, but that's ok.
> 
> Nice use of the Belushi gif, too.
> 
> And, why are you thread jacking?
> 
> Does it have something to do with your almost-on-sabbatical sabbatical?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're done at 5PM, so I do get to play--some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why the "so long and farewell" thread?
> 
> "Ah, Magoo, you've done it again."
Click to expand...


Because at the time I thought I was going to be sent out of town on tdy, but as it turns out I can do most of the work from home, which is best anyway. It's an editing job, so I wait to get fed pages, and sometimes nothing arrives for hours. And no, I can't say editing what at this point, except to say it's not political. Is that enough explanation?


----------



## Liability

MaggieMae said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're done at 5PM, so I do get to play--some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the "so long and farewell" thread?
> 
> "Ah, Magoo, you've done it again."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because at the time I thought I was going to be sent out of town on tdy, but as it turns out I can do most of the work from home, which is best anyway. It's an editing job, so I wait to get fed pages, and sometimes nothing arrives for hours. And no, I can't say editing what at this point, except to say it's not political. *Is that enough explanation?*
Click to expand...


No.  Tell us more.  LOTS more.

A few dozen posts to start will serve as a fair intro.


----------



## Mr Natural

Sorry we left you with such a pile of shit but if it's any consolation, we had ourselves one hell of a ride.




PS: It was all the republican's  fault especially that goofball Reagan and his supply-side, trickle-down economics bullshit.


----------



## Liability

Dear Future,

If you study us, please forgive us for our liberals.  They probably meant well, but as your review of the nonsense they write will confirm, they were rather quite tragically Stupid.  Blind.  Ignorant.  Often hateful.  Ugly.  Foul smelling.  Dishonest.  Misguided.  Uneducable. Arrogant.  Baselessly self righteous. And Stupid.  

Yes.  I did mention that they were stupid twice.  They were really REALLY stupid.

Sorry about them.

Hope you got past their numerous fuck ups.

Sincerely,

Us from your Past (except for the liberals, of course).


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> Dear Future,
> 
> If you study us, please forgive us for our liberals.  They probably meant well, but as your review of the nonsense they write will confirm, they were rather quite tragically Stupid.  Blind.  Ignorant.  Often hateful.  Ugly.  Foul smelling.  Dishonest.  Misguided.  Uneducable. Arrogant.  Baselessly self righteous. And Stupid.
> 
> Yes.  I did mention that they were stupid twice.  They were really REALLY stupid.
> 
> Sorry about them.
> 
> Hope you got past their numerous fuck ups.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Us from your Past (except for the liberals, of course).


----------



## AVG-JOE

Dear Future,

If a time ever comes when people can't keep pets, you need to know what you're missing. 


I Like Dogs. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum​


----------



## eots

I was worshiped as a god in my time..and it was prophesied that if this was ever read  I would be again seek the lost post of eots and all will be reveled to you


----------



## MaggieMae

Liability said:


> Dear Future,
> 
> If you study us, please forgive us for our liberals.  They probably meant well, but as your review of the nonsense they write will confirm, they were rather quite tragically Stupid.  Blind.  Ignorant.  Often hateful.  Ugly.  Foul smelling.  Dishonest.  Misguided.  Uneducable. Arrogant.  Baselessly self righteous. And Stupid.
> 
> Yes.  I did mention that they were stupid twice.  They were really REALLY stupid.
> 
> Sorry about them.
> 
> Hope you got past their numerous fuck ups.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Us from your Past (except for the liberals, of course).



Well for both you and Mr. Clean, I'm presuming that by the time any humans unearth the time capsule, by then they won't have a clue what "liberal" means nor will they know who Ronald Reagan was. Any message I have would be addressed on that presumption, so it would be rather vague, such as, the people of earth reached XXXXXXX billion strong, and we had developed enough weapons to destroy those we disagreed with, and we finally did, leaving no winners. So good luck trying to figure out who was right and who was wrong, because in The End, it really didn't much matter.


----------



## MaggieMae

AVG-JOE said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Future,
> 
> If you study us, please forgive us for our liberals.  They probably meant well, but as your review of the nonsense they write will confirm, they were rather quite tragically Stupid.  Blind.  Ignorant.  Often hateful.  Ugly.  Foul smelling.  Dishonest.  Misguided.  Uneducable. Arrogant.  Baselessly self righteous. And Stupid.
> 
> Yes.  I did mention that they were stupid twice.  They were really REALLY stupid.
> 
> Sorry about them.
> 
> Hope you got past their numerous fuck ups.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Us from your Past (except for the liberals, of course).
Click to expand...


I just rep'd you for this, then saw it was part of your signature so you won't know why.

*Before deciding..... ask yourself, "Is anyone really going to care in 100 years?" *


----------



## AVG-JOE

MaggieMae said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Future,
> 
> If you study us, please forgive us for our liberals.  They probably meant well, but as your review of the nonsense they write will confirm, they were rather quite tragically Stupid.  Blind.  Ignorant.  Often hateful.  Ugly.  Foul smelling.  Dishonest.  Misguided.  Uneducable. Arrogant.  Baselessly self righteous. And Stupid.
> 
> Yes.  I did mention that they were stupid twice.  They were really REALLY stupid.
> 
> Sorry about them.
> 
> Hope you got past their numerous fuck ups.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Us from your Past (except for the liberals, of course).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well for both you and Mr. Clean, I'm presuming that by the time any humans unearth the time capsule, by then they won't have a clue what "liberal" means nor will they know who Ronald Reagan was. Any message I have would be addressed on that presumption, so it would be rather vague, such as, the people of earth reached XXXXXXX billion strong, and we had developed enough weapons to destroy those we disagreed with, and we finally did, leaving no winners. So good luck trying to figure out who was right and who was wrong, because in The End, it really didn't much matter.
Click to expand...


I'll bet anyone a dollar that enough of Western 'Civilization' survives to Y3K that the name 'Reagan' will be at least as well known as Caesar is today but probably won't have a salad named after him.

I'll also bet that 'Liberal thinking' will be a way of life, even if they don't call it by that name.  A rose by any other name....


----------



## AVG-JOE

If you can read this, either our luck as a semi-sentient species evolving on a random wet rock as it circles a common star is holding or God really does love us.

Either way, it's still working..... doesn't life just  ?!?

Merry Christmas, Circa 2010!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Are you waiting still?

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Mr. H.

Don't bother watching the movie Titanic.

It sinks.


----------



## JBeukema

My message to the future:

Today wasn't as good as your conservatives will make it out to have been


----------



## JBeukema

Why are you reading a dead language? Nothing of interest here. You should have studied massage therapy instead- it would have done more to impress the girls.


----------



## JBeukema

'And the LORD spoke thus: Behold, the end of the world shall come and I shall cleanse the Earth of the sinners and thus will come the second Thunder Judgement

 and the LORD spoke to me the date of the end of days, and was to be so48gN8r'

*FILE CORRUPTED: UNABLE TO READ REMAINING CONTENTS*


----------



## JBeukema

Dear Future: Do not invade Russian in the winter. Also, just give up on Afghanistan, or whatever you're calling it now. Oh, and no, the Jews and the Muslims _can't_ just get along, so stop asking.


----------



## JBeukema

Liability said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in our day, we defined safe sex as being sure the husband was at work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Future:
> 
> Did the Naked Gun Body Condom thing ever catch on?
Click to expand...

They already have them at Spencers


----------



## JBeukema

'Just because my writings are old doesn't mean you should do what I say'


----------



## jillian

Dear Future,

Is Springsteen still touring?

Thanks, 

-- J


----------



## Mr. H.

jillian said:


> Dear Future,
> 
> Is Springsteen still touring?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -- J



...or Yes?


----------



## jillian

Mr. H. said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Future,
> 
> Is Springsteen still touring?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -- J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or Yes?
Click to expand...




http://www.usmessageboard.com/3128516-post24283.html


----------



## AVG-JOE

JBeukema said:


> Dear Future: Do not invade Russian in the winter. Also, just give up on Afghanistan, or whatever you're calling it now. Oh, and no, the Jews and the Muslims _can't_ just get along, so stop asking.



  Perhaps we should stop giving them guns and instead send them over to the tittie bar for some bbies and  

Merry Christmas, Jews and Muslims!


----------



## Mad Scientist

I'm sorry our government couldn't get spending under control and now we're owned by International Bankers.


----------



## AVG-JOE

I'm betting that momma's li'l bastards will soon figure out the best size and scope for the tool known as 'government' and Y3K sees humans reaching for the stars.

I'm optimistic.  For both the next twenty years and for the rest of this millennium. 

The planet got small and intimate through technology while there were still a nice variety of societies, economies and governments for evolution to work with.  Evolution likes variety.  I think the grandchildren of my children will be as thankful they are not living my life as I am that I don't need to keep a horse alive and speaking to me to go farther than 20 miles.


----------



## JBeukema

Dear 2099: The world didn't end the last two times. You don't need 2 tons of toilet paper and a bomb shelter to make it through New Years. You will, however, need one more bottle of champagne and a designated driver if you're going to someone else's place.


----------



## AVG-JOE

JBeukema said:


> Dear 2099: The world didn't end the last two times. You don't need 2 tons of toilet paper and a bomb shelter to make it through New Years. You will, however, need one more bottle of champagne and a designated driver if you're going to someone else's place.



Party on!   

  Good advice.

Even better advice for the folks living through the excitement of 2999 changing over to Y3K.  You guys party on, too!


----------



## Douger

Pray for Hope and Change.................but sit on your ass and don't do a fucking thing when the 'prayers" don't work.
The ruins you are sorting through are a direct result of that complacency.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Average New Years Prediction  Time-frame: 200 years.


Eventually, National Government will do little more than track the market place and publish statistics in addition to running a basic retirement/disability program and a 'basic' health care plan, paid for with some sort of general tax in addition to special taxes on the shit thats bad for you, the most popular of which will be consumed by adults on a buyer beware basis rather than illegally.

The basic health care system will run clinics and employ young doctors and their teachers for salaries enticing enough to attract enough of them of sufficient quality to keep the complaint letters down to a dull roar.  Doctors wishing to test the entrepreneurial waters with their practiced skills will be encouraged to hang a shingle and do boob jobs and the like outside the basic system for cash or one of the many fine products that private and highly competitive specialty and supplemental health management companies have on the market.



To The People of 2211:  Am I good, or what?


----------



## saltshaker

Dear Future,

I've been talking really really bad about you guys. You guys suck. Hop in a time machine and come bake here and do sumpun bout it, if ya got any balls. And that don't mean these kind.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Dear Carlos,
The Pack FINALLY got another championship right..............RIGHT?


----------



## Toro

Dear Minnesota Vikings.

200 years in the NFL and you _still_ have not won a Super Bowl?


----------



## random3434

*Dear Future:


Will (R)IGHTeous 1 P'wn anymore members of the USMB, since he's all up in their grills and all.............  *


----------



## Toro

Echo Zulu said:


> *Dear Future:
> 
> 
> Will (R)IGHTeous 1 P'wn anymore members of the USMB, since he's all up in their grills and all.............  *



Since he was always winning the Interwebs, everyone gave it to him in sheer awe...


----------



## random3434

Toro said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear Future:
> 
> 
> Will (R)IGHTeous 1 P'wn anymore members of the USMB, since he's all up in their grills and all.............  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since he was always winning the Interwebs, everyone gave it to him in sheer awe...
Click to expand...


Radioman better not find out about this.....>I  fear a rumble brewing!


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Echo Zulu said:


> *Dear Future:
> 
> 
> Will (R)IGHTeous 1 P'wn anymore members of the USMB, since he's all up in their grills and all.............  *



Only if they challenge me 1st....and ask for it with their usual stupidity.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Toro said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear Future:
> 
> 
> Will (R)IGHTeous 1 P'wn anymore members of the USMB, since he's all up in their grills and all.............  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since he was always winning the Interwebs, everyone gave it to him in sheer awe...
Click to expand...


I try.......and make it look sooo easy!

LOL but thanks lots.


----------



## MaggieMae

jillian said:


> Dear Future,
> 
> Is Springsteen still touring?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -- J



And what does Keith Richards look like _NOW?_


----------



## MaggieMae

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear Future:
> 
> 
> Will (R)IGHTeous 1 P'wn anymore members of the USMB, since he's all up in their grills and all.............  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they challenge me 1st....and ask for it with their usual stupidity.
Click to expand...


Okay, since I made your "honor roll," show me where you "pawned" me. Of course I may not have spotted where you THINK you did, because unlike you, I'm not here 24/7.


----------



## MaggieMae

Recorded history often does sometimes have a way of reaching out over many years.

Published December 25 2010 
*Civil War message opened, decoded: No help coming to Confederate commander*

A glass vial stopped with a cork during the Civil War has been opened, revealing a coded message to the desperate Confederate commander in Vicksburg on the day the Mississippi city fell to Union forces 147 years ago.

By: Steve Szkotak, Associated Press 

RICHMOND, Va.  A glass vial stopped with a cork during the Civil War has been opened, revealing a coded message to the desperate Confederate commander in Vicksburg on the day the Mississippi city fell to Union forces 147 years ago.

The dispatch offered no hope to doomed Lt. Gen. John C. Pemberton: Reinforcements are not on the way.

The encrypted message was dated July 4, 1863, the date of Pemberton's surrender to Union forces led by Ulysses S. Grant, ending the Siege of Vicksburg.

The bottle had sat undisturbed since 1896 at the Museum of the Confederacy in Richmond. It was a gift from Capt. William A. Smith, who served during the Vicksburg siege.

The museum called in a retired CIA code breaker to decipher the message.

Civil War message opened, decoded: No help coming to Confederate commander | Grand Forks Herald | Grand Forks, North Dakota


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

MaggieMae said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear Future:
> 
> 
> Will (R)IGHTeous 1 P'wn anymore members of the USMB, since he's all up in their grills and all.............  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they challenge me 1st....and ask for it with their usual stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, since I made your "honor roll," show me where you "pawned" me. Of course I may not have spotted where you THINK you did, *because unlike you, I'm not here 24/7.*
Click to expand...

*
*
Oooo our lil resident liar.

I know it twas in this forum, probably in my avy thread, when jillian's spamming ass jumped on me outta nowhere while I was in conversation with someone else.

Probably, I also can't put my finger on it, exactly, which is good for you tho, as I may just give you a 2nd chance and take you off if I can't remember after a while, that's 1 of my rules concerning said pwned belt.

Cross ya fingers.....


----------



## Darkwind

A simple note is all I would leave.  It would say, "They did it."


----------



## AVG-JOE

Darkwind said:


> A simple note is all I would leave.  It would say, "They did it."



Dave did it.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Here's to the first day of the second decade of the third millennium since 'God' first appeared in the skin of a Jew and was humiliated and killed.    In spite of those tragic events occurring twenty-one centuries and ten years ago, I remain optimistic about the future of humanity.

May this be a message in bottle, cast upon the ocean of time to mark a moment of conscious thought expressing optimism for an uncertain future and regrets for a strange but educational past.  May this message continue to drift endlessly on through time to yet another generation of humanity as momma's little bastards carry Earth's story to the stars.

You kids rock!


----------



## MaggieMae

The History Channel aired a fascinating piece on "Modern Marvels" this past week called "Secret Underground" describing all the known tunnels and underground facilities right beneath our feet. The most fascinating was the underground facility operating deep within the salt mines of Hutchinson, Kansas. It is so vast, that the facility houses over 160 million of the most guarded top secret government documents, the original film reels from most of the Oscar winning films (and others), all while the mining operation goes on adjacent to the storage facility.

So...assuming Earth would not break up into a gazillion pieces of rock and drift around space _ad infinitum _but would remain intact, after an apocalypse destroying everything else, there's a good chance that a few thousand years from now, someone will discover these underground storage areas.


----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## MaggieMae

That^ war was over, but then...

I think an old typewriter like the one featured in that film should be placed in a time capsule.  I actually had to use one of those in my first job right out of high school. Having learned to type on what was then the most advanced typewriter (IBM electric), it was tough on my poor fingers.

We should start packing now, though, because Harold Camping of Family Radio Worldwide, a Christian ministry, has calculated Biblical events and time lines and claims that May 21, 2011 is Judgment Day.

So soon? Dayum.

May 21, 2011 &#8211; Judgment Day?  Right Juris


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Im sorry you are living under the yoke of Islam A few here in the past tried to warn people of its threat to western culture ,Islams reputation for violence and fear of being called a bigot cowed  policy makers into doing nothing to prevent the street gang of Islam intimidating the government into rewriting the Constitution to fit sharia law.
A great cutlure felled by politcal correctness and fear.
It is very sad .


_*The words of Samuel Adams: *_

*"The liberties of our country, the freedom of our civil Constitution,
are worth defending at all hazards; and it is our duty to defend them
against all attacks. We have received them as a fair inheritance from
our worthy ancestors: they purchased them for us with toil and danger
and expense of treasure and blood, and transmitted them to us with care
and diligence. It will bring an everlasting mark of infamy on the
present generation, enlightened as it is, if we should suffer them to be
wrested from us by violence without a struggle, or to be cheated out of
them by the artifices of false and designing men


----------



## AVG-JOE

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Im sorry you are living under the yoke of Islam A few here in the past tried to warn people of its threat to western culture ,Islams reputation for violence and fear of being called a bigot cowed  policy makers into doing nothing to prevent the street gang of Islam intimidating the government into rewriting the Constitution to fit sharia law.
> A great cutlure felled by politcal correctness and fear.
> It is very sad .
> 
> 
> _*The words of Samuel Adams: *_
> 
> *"The liberties of our country, the freedom of our civil Constitution,
> are worth defending at all hazards; and it is our duty to defend them
> against all attacks. We have received them as a fair inheritance from
> our worthy ancestors: they purchased them for us with toil and danger
> and expense of treasure and blood, and transmitted them to us with care
> and diligence. It will bring an everlasting mark of infamy on the
> present generation, enlightened as it is, if we should suffer them to be
> wrested from us by violence without a struggle, or to be cheated out of
> them by the artifices of false and designing men



  May each generation continue to out do the last when it comes to building and re-building the infrastructure given us by our parents and may the ability to use the infrastructure without restriction continue to move in the general direction of 'freedom'.


----------



## Liability

Dear Future:

Please DON'T tell us that you look back on *our* days as "the Golden Age" and the "good old days."

Thank you.

Respectfully yours,

those of us in the golden age and the good old days????


----------



## MaggieMae

Liability said:


> Dear Future:
> 
> Please DON'T tell us that you look back on *our* days as "the Golden Age" and the "good old days."
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Respectfully yours,
> 
> those of us in the golden age and the good old days????



May you live long enough to know that everything always looks better in retrospect.


----------



## Liability

MaggieMae said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Future:
> 
> Please DON'T tell us that you look back on *our* days as "the Golden Age" and the "good old days."
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Respectfully yours,
> 
> those of us in the golden age and the good old days????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May you live long enough to know that everything always looks better in retrospect.
Click to expand...


May you live long enough to see  -- and acquire the wisdom to realize --  that what you just said is silly.  

Instead, we justifiably seek a brighter *future* for ourselves, for our children and for all of our posterity.


----------



## shintao

1.There are no gods in our image.
2.Don't press the red button.
3.Turn the lights out when you leave.


----------



## 007

JW Frogen said:


> And your penis wet.



What are ya gonna do... walk around all day spittin' on your johnson?


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Dear future Carlos,
While you're still busy being awesome, your unstable, flame troll USMB lefty hater fans will most likely STILL be troll hating on you, still, weirdly desperate for your attention and anger which must self validate them.

You will continue to deny them, and remember how they must still be screaming red @ their computers after you turned your rep, their only weapon against you, off.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liability said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Future:
> 
> Please DON'T tell us that you look back on *our* days as "the Golden Age" and the "good old days."
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Respectfully yours,
> 
> those of us in the golden age and the good old days????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May you live long enough to know that everything always looks better in retrospect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> May you live long enough to see  -- and acquire the wisdom to realize --  that what you just said is silly.
> 
> Instead, we justifiably seek a brighter *future* for ourselves, for our children and for all of our posterity.
Click to expand...


Many people use that phrase for lots of things, especially memories from long ago because the human brain tends to remember only the good things, and blocks out the worst. Which is a _good_ thing. I never said anything about forgetting to focus on the future, which is a given.


----------



## Liability

MaggieMae said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> May you live long enough to know that everything always looks better in retrospect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May you live long enough to see  -- and acquire the wisdom to realize --  that what you just said is silly.
> 
> Instead, we justifiably seek a brighter *future* for ourselves, for our children and for all of our posterity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many people use that phrase for lots of things, especially memories from long ago because the human brain tends to remember only the good things, and blocks out the worst. Which is a _good_ thing. I never said anything about forgetting to focus on the future, which is a given.
Click to expand...


No; you said that EVERYTHING looks better in retrospect.  That is a silly assertion.  It is simply untrue.  Lots of things look just as bad or worse when looking back on them.  One of the reasons we seek a brighter future is because we are dissatisfied or outright unhappy with the present.  And if we are that unhappy now, looking back on the things that make us unhappy will not suddenly make them all rosy.

Not everything looks better in retrospect.

And I sure as hell HOPE that however bad we view these days as being, we don't have the misfortune of looking back on them as being "better" than the days yet to come.


----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## AVG-JOE

Dear Future,

Today is Monday, January 17, 2011 and I have the day off from work, with pay, thanks to a fellow named Martin Luther King, Jr. who gave a nation-inspiring speech in 1963 and was shot dead April 14, 1968. 



On August 28, 1963, he predicts that the march on Washington, culminating with this, his most famous speech, would "... go down in history as the greatest demonstration for freedom in the history of our nation". 

Here in 2011, at least in the humble opinion of this average Joe, racial freedom has been achieved to the extent that racial harmony and freedom can be legislated. 

A more elusive goal is economic freedom - which starts with educational opportunities for all which are free of cost and designed to help children of ALL races, talents and IQ's find a productive place in society.  This type of freedom *can* and *should* be legislated. 

How are you kids doing with that one?  Are you doing your BEST as a World to educate your young?  Are you truly free yet?


----------



## Jackson

Study our history and learn it well.

Find out was was good and right.

Look at where we went wrong.

Treat people as you would want to be treated.

Do not be greedy.

Hold our elected officials to a higher standard.

Hold education as a privilege and strive for excellence.

Take parenting seriously.  You are molding a persons thoughts and character.

Work hard to make your country work for all of you.


----------



## Douger

The destruction you see before you was Made in America.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sorry about that obama guy, but 47% of us did not vote for him


----------



## chanel

Read a book: ( A set of written, printed, or blank pages fastened along one side and encased between protective covers.)  You may be able to pick one up at the historical museum.


----------



## AVG-JOE

chanel said:


> Read a book: ( A set of written, printed, or blank pages fastened along one side and encased between protective covers.)  You may be able to pick one up at the historical museum.



AVG-JOE with the assist.....


----------



## AVG-JOE

Just a little somethin' for Momma's Little Bastards to think about before today's lunch.  


"Earthlings" ​


----------



## Intense

What Ever You Do, Don't Look Back!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieMae

chanel said:


> Read a book: ( A set of written, printed, or blank pages fastened along one side and encased between protective covers.)  You may be able to pick one up at the historical museum.



Why suggest a book with blank pages? Otherwise, I agree. (Of course WHICH book(s) may set them off in the same direction.)


----------



## MaggieMae

Look, listen, learn.

Know that barking can be as injurious as biting. 

If somebody wants to start a war, don't go.


----------



## AVG-JOE

MaggieMae said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read a book: ( A set of written, printed, or blank pages fastened along one side and encased between protective covers.)  You may be able to pick one up at the historical museum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why suggest a book with blank pages? Otherwise, I agree. (Of course WHICH book(s) may set them off in the same direction.)
Click to expand...


With blank pages momma's little bastards of the future can write _*their*_ story as Time passes through *them*.



(Insert your preferred Deity here) *bless* the humans who write.​


----------



## random3434

*Here is Leonard Cohen's Message:*



*THE FUTURE  *


_

Give me back my broken night
my mirrored room, my secret life
it's lonely here,
there's no one left to torture
Give me absolute control
over every other living soul
And lie beside me, baby,
that's an order!

Give me crack and anal sex
Take the only tree that's left
stuff it up the hole
in your culture
Give me back the Berlin wall
give me Stalin and St Paul
I've seen the future, brother:
it is murder.

Things are going to slide, slide in all directions
Won't be nothing
Nothing you can measure anymore
The blizzard, the blizzard of the world
has crossed the threshold
and it has overturned
the order of the soul
When they said REPENT REPENT
I wonder what they meant
When they said REPENT REPENT
I wonder what they meant
When they said REPENT REPENT
I wonder what they meant.

You don't know me from the wind
you never will, you never did
I was the little jew
who wrote the Bible
I've seen the nations rise and fall
I've heard their stories, heard them all
but love's the only engine of survival
Your servant here, he has been told
to say it clear, to say it cold:
It's over, it ain't going
any further
And now the wheels of heaven stop
you feel the devil's RIDING crop
Get ready for the future:
it is murder.

Things are going to slide ...

There'll be the breaking of the ancient
western code
Your private life will suddenly explode
There'll be phantoms
There'll be fires on the road
and a white man dancing
You'll see a woman
hanging upside down
her features covered by her fallen gown
and all the lousy little poets
coming round
tryin' to sound like Charlie Manson
and the white man dancin'.

Give me back the Berlin wall
Give me Stalin and St Paul
Give me Christ
or give me Hiroshima
Destroy another fetus now
We don't like children anyhow
I've seen the future, baby:
it is murder.

Things are going to slide ...

When they said REPENT REPENT ..._


----------



## MaggieMae

AVG-JOE said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read a book: ( A set of written, printed, or blank pages fastened along one side and encased between protective covers.)  You may be able to pick one up at the historical museum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why suggest a book with blank pages? Otherwise, I agree. (Of course WHICH book(s) may set them off in the same direction.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With blank pages momma's little bastards of the future can write _*their*_ story as time passes through *them*.
> 
> 
> 
> (Insert your preferred Deity here) *bless* the humans who write.​
Click to expand...


Bless the humans who still remember how to write in real words and not acronyms!


----------



## AVG-JOE

MaggieMae said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why suggest a book with blank pages? Otherwise, I agree. (Of course WHICH book(s) may set them off in the same direction.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With blank pages momma's little bastards of the future can write _*their*_ story as time passes through *them*.
> 
> 
> 
> (Insert your preferred Deity here) *bless* the humans who write.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bless the humans who still remember how to write in real words and not acronyms!
Click to expand...


A-men to that, Sister!  

And bless the little bastards who keep an eye on sentence structure, spelling and grammar, thus keeping the kids of the future from reading their posts with an expression similar to  or


----------



## saveliberty

Bet your wishing you had had more sex back then.


----------



## AVG-JOE

In 34 Years.... US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## uscitizen

How did president Palin work out for ya?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

A lot of brain damage was done to  the progressives from drinking paraquat.


----------



## uscitizen

AVG-JOE said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> With blank pages momma's little bastards of the future can write _*their*_ story as time passes through *them*.
> 
> 
> 
> (Insert your preferred Deity here) *bless* the humans who write.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bless the humans who still remember how to write in real words and not acronyms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A-men to that, Sister!
> 
> And bless the little bastards who keep an eye on sentence structure, spelling and grammar, thus keeping the kids of the future from reading their posts with an expression similar to  or
Click to expand...


Hey they will be doing it proper though with online dictionaries changing daily....


----------



## HUGGY

*Post Your Message to The Future here.*

HUGGY...this is a reminder to turn of the puter before you go to sleep tonight!


----------



## MaggieMae

AVG-JOE said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> With blank pages momma's little bastards of the future can write _*their*_ story as time passes through *them*.
> 
> 
> 
> (Insert your preferred Deity here) *bless* the humans who write.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bless the humans who still remember how to write in real words and not acronyms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A-men to that, Sister!
> 
> And bless the little bastards who keep an eye on sentence structure, spelling and grammar, thus keeping the kids of the future from reading their posts with an expression similar to  or
Click to expand...


Well...I do like my little smileys collection I can use sometimes to keep my blood pressure down by letting them say it for me. Otherwise ~~


----------



## MaggieMae

uscitizen said:


> How did president Palin work out for ya?



 Out of rep, USC.


----------



## Liability

Hey!  Hey YOU!  Future.

Don't be so fuckin' uppity.  Someday in your future you will be somebody's past, too.


----------



## hjmick

01000111 01101111 00100000 01100110 01110101 01100011 01101011 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 01110011 01100101 01101100 01110110 01100101 01110011 00101110


----------



## uscitizen

Binary?  So old fashioned.


----------



## MaggieMae

hjmick said:


> 01000111 01101111 00100000 01100110 01110101 01100011 01101011 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 01110011 01100101 01101100 01110110 01100101 01110011 00101110



Acht!! Did you watch that? Yikes. Was that the last installment of Ancient Aliens or Brad Meltzer?


----------



## AVG-JOE

MaggieMae said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did president Palin work out for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of rep, USC.
Click to expand...


I got your back, Sis!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Thursday, January 27, 2011 years after God Died in the skin of a Jew named Jesus....

Tunisia.

Egypt.


Guarantee:  Things on planet Earth are going to be *very* different in only five years.



(Insert your favorite Deity here) bless the spread of Liberal Democracy. 



    Liberal Democracy with its free press and the Internet are *almost* worth the price that Western 'Civilization' exacted from humanity bringing them to market.


----------



## JW Frogen

Future, if you are reading this I am dead. 

And the reason my body is perfectly preserved and pickled is the alcohol content.

Put me in the Natural History Museum next to the pickled dolphins. 

Dolphins are horny too.


----------



## MaggieMae

JW Frogen said:


> Future, if you are reading this I am dead.
> 
> And the reason my body is perfectly preserved and pickled is the alcohol content.
> 
> Put me in the Natural History Museum next to the pickled dolphins.
> 
> Dolphins are horny too.



I may just do that myself, if the time comes when I'm diagnosed with a fatal disease. Why suffer? 

[I don't quite get the horny dolphins connection, however.]


----------



## HUGGY

*Post Your Message to The Future here.
*

I'm goin out and play some pool and have a fabulous breakfast.  I predict the Ham and Eggs will be delicious and my buddy Al is goin down  ..  My guess??  HUGGY wins 5 out of 7!!!


----------



## AVG-JOE

To the day when the military is thought of as 'The Worlds Firefighters' instead of 'The Worlds Police'.


   Nothing personal there boys & girls in blue - It's just that everyone gets nervous and stupid when the cops show up, but firefighters are almost always a welcome sight on a bad day.


  To the day when 75% of us believe our military is deployed assisting fellow humans who are having a bad day.....


    If you make certain those polled know that The Coast Guard is included, we're probably pretty close right now.


----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## AVG-JOE

Arrrrrrrrrggh US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Big Black Dog

I was here but now I'm gone...  I had a great time in life.  Hope the dead people have a good time going on for them too.


----------



## Ernie S.

I didn't do it!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Ernie S. said:


> I didn't do it!





That is my favorite thing to say at work!


----------



## MaggieMae

Big Black Dog said:


> I was here but now I'm gone...  I had a great time in life.  Hope the dead people have a good time going on for them too.



I'll second that! With all its ups and downs, I wouldn't trade my life for anyone else's.


----------



## MaggieMae

Here's one for you Joe:

We finally figured out why the Mayans disappeared, and we made the mistake of pushing the same button. Sorry about that.


----------



## Mini 14

Hello.

If you're reading this, it is after March 15, 2011, and the brown dwarf has annihilated all of us.

Brown dwarfs suck.

Peace.


----------



## AVG-JOE

MaggieMae said:


> Here's one for you Joe:
> 
> We finally figured out why the Mayans disappeared, and we made the mistake of pushing the same button. Sorry about that.



For me?​
​


----------



## AVG-JOE

Mini 14 said:


> Hello.
> 
> If you're reading this, it is after March 15, 2011, and the brown dwarf has annihilated all of us.
> 
> Brown dwarfs suck.
> 
> Peace.



I'm reading it and it's not even Valentines day, 2011.   Unless my calendar stopped running AGAIN!

I hate it when that happens!​


----------



## MaggieMae

AVG-JOE said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for you Joe:
> 
> We finally figured out why the Mayans disappeared, and we made the mistake of pushing the same button. Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me?
Click to expand...


You mean you're not building a container to bury?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Is it Still to Early in Our Evolution....? US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## AVG-JOE

MaggieMae said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for you Joe:
> 
> We finally figured out why the Mayans disappeared, and we made the mistake of pushing the same button. Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you're not building a container to bury?
Click to expand...


Nope.  Just a legacy of thoughts in words to be remembered by anyone who gives a shit enough to read them.


----------



## Cain

My Message To The Future:


----------



## AVG-JOE

Exciting Times, eh?

I certainly don't think that We, The People are "so fucked".


----------



## Liability

Buy SILVER!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> Buy SILVER!



But.....   If someone buys SILVER, what the hell will Kemo Sabe do for transportation?


----------



## AVG-JOE

"Moo!"


----------



## MaggieMae

"We finally ran out of dead dinosaurs, so we sacrificed ourselves for the never-ending search for fossil fuel. Drill, baby, drill!!!"


----------



## Colin

Fuck the future! I'm more concerned that nostalgia ain't what it used to be!


----------



## MaggieMae

Colin said:


> Fuck the future! I'm more concerned that nostalgia ain't what it used to be!



Nostalgia doesn't kick in until people become suddenly aware they're adults, not children.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Phoenix said:


> YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Let Me Hear You Scream​
> ________________
> 
> *"You can't be a victim and heal."*​



Let's be careful out there, eh?


----------



## AVG-JOE

To Momma s Li'l Bastards  !

 To Variety!


----------



## Mr Liberty

To the future:  Can I have 14 trillion dollars?  We have a spending problem.


----------



## LumpyPostage

I sincerely hope future man never reads any message boards.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Ain't 21st Century Life Grand?

At least it was... How's life when your at?


----------



## AVG-JOE

King BBD 



Optimism is such a grand thing to fling into the future!

Gratuitous boobies & beer for JW Frogen!

  &  ​


----------



## MaggieMae

Exhausting all other remedies to replace oil, energy experts tried to develop a new fuel made from human brain tissue. It became known as assohol because it obviously didn't work. Sorry about that.

[Adapted from an old George Carlin joke]


----------



## AVG-JOE

This is pretty good speech-making.


If it translates into good policy making, this date will be remembered.

Holy shit!!!  Today is also the day after the Queen apologized to the Irish!

BBC News - Queen Goes Green! 







  To May 19, 2011 and Momma's* little bastards!

Have you reached the stars yet?

* Mother Earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AVG-JOE

Remember this going forward, kids:

Who Do You Think Is The Most And Least Trustworthy Journalist US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Mr. H.

To the future folk: how many raptures have you had?
We've seen at least a dozen.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Mr. H. said:


> To the future folk: how many raptures have you had?
> We've seen at least a dozen.



  Well that certainly explains the light traffic yesterday.


----------



## random3434

*~The Future~*


Perfect for today, the end of the world. 


*
"When they say 'Repent'-I wonder what they meant?"*


----------



## percysunshine

A time capsule thread? Cool.

What ever you find here in the 22nd century, do what your great grandmother advised, and wash your hands after holding it.


----------



## MaggieMae

AVG-JOE said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the future folk: how many raptures have you had?
> We've seen at least a dozen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that certainly explains the light traffic yesterday.
Click to expand...


And the empty shelves at WalMart.


----------



## smokin_kat

Learn to farm, store up on water, and become educated.


----------



## boedicca

As today is Dia De Juicio, I just have one thing to say:

So long, and thanks for all the fish!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Are you there yet, kids?

Liberal Thinking #3


----------



## MaggieMae

Liability said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite astonishingly wrong.  The GOP did well in the last election, true.  But they managed -- even so -- to take just one house of our bicameral legislature.  The other house is solidly in the Dim camp, still, as is the Executive Branch.
> 
> All that the GOP CAN do (if they manage to stick to their guns) is say NO to the hideous Obama Administration agenda.  And the really good news is:  it suffices.  There is no problem.    You are mistaken.  Gridlock is good.
> 
> Until the original premise of your post is realized (as in when the GOP relieves the Dims of the majority in both houses of our legislative branch  AND reclaims the Executive branch), the GOP isn't powerful enough to formulate our national public policies.  They cannot single-handedly undo all the crap done by the irresponsible liberal Democratics.
> 
> If (other than JUST enough appropriation bills  to meet our actual needs) the Congress proves entirely incapable of passing so much as ONE bit of legislation during the next two years, I'm more than happy enough with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (A)  No.  Responding to another member's post is not "thread jacking."
> 
> (B) there is no way to "thread jack" in a thread designated as leaving a message to the future.  By definition every post is for the future.
> 
> Are you going to check in, periodically, Magoo, as your sabbatical starts to actually require your time and effort?
> 
> Or is that too thread jack-y for ya?
Click to expand...


 That sabbatical actually didn't last as long as I'd hoped (more money, honey), but I've already embarked on a new one. If you don't see me here for say two straight weeks, you'll know I've gone to the Mother Ship, but will still have my eyes on you.


----------



## MaggieMae

MaggieMae said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A)  No.  Responding to another member's post is not "thread jacking."
> 
> (B) there is no way to "thread jack" in a thread designated as leaving a message to the future.  By definition every post is for the future.
> 
> Are you going to check in, periodically, Magoo, as your sabbatical starts to actually require your time and effort?
> 
> Or is that too thread jack-y for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually like the topic, but I just have to think on it awhile. In the meantime, I'll build on what I'm considering that will go straight to your heart:
> 
> Dear Survivors of our Apocalypse:
> 
> It all started like this, mildly playful drunken silliness, until certain assholes decided to escalate the fun and turn it into all out war. Your assignment is to determine whether it was caused by a nation of drugged up zombies or Obamacare.
Click to expand...


I would ask the question differently: Who will take care of all the drugged up zombies? I don't think they're covered by Obamacare, even now. Maybe you could channel John Belushi and ask him how that problem turns out.


----------



## MaggieMae

Okay, I'm reading posts from last December. How come this thread only turned back up in my User CP occasionally, as it did today?


----------



## MaggieMae

Liability said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> (A)  No.  Responding to another member's post is not "thread jacking."
> 
> (B) there is no way to "thread jack" in a thread designated as leaving a message to the future.  By definition every post is for the future.
> 
> Are you going to check in, periodically, Magoo, as your sabbatical starts to actually require your time and effort?
> 
> Or is that too thread jack-y for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the topic, but I just have to think on it awhile. In the meantime, I'll build on what I'm considering that will go straight to your heart:
> 
> Dear Survivors of our Apocalypse:
> 
> It all started like this, mildly playful drunken silliness, until certain assholes decided to escalate the fun and turn it into all out war. Your assignment is to determine whether it was caused by a nation of drugged up zombies or Obamacare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a borderline interesting post, Magoo.  Kinda incoherent, but that's ok.
> 
> Nice use of the Belushi gif, too.
> 
> And, why are you thread jacking?
> 
> Does it have something to do with your almost-on-sabbatical sabbatical?
Click to expand...


You mean I responded to my own a while back? Uh oh, now I know I need that sabbatical. Well hell, it's been a long time since I posted that and forgot I copied a pic of Belushi. Senior moment.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liability said:


> Dear Future,
> 
> If you study us, please forgive us for our liberals.  They probably meant well, but as your review of the nonsense they write will confirm, they were rather quite tragically Stupid.  Blind.  Ignorant.  Often hateful.  Ugly.  Foul smelling.  Dishonest.  Misguided.  Uneducable. Arrogant.  Baselessly self righteous. And Stupid.
> 
> Yes.  I did mention that they were stupid twice.  They were really REALLY stupid.
> 
> Sorry about them.
> 
> Hope you got past their numerous fuck ups.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Us from your Past (except for the liberals, of course).



The one-paragraph retort from the liberal community:

Dear Future Race: Never trust the group who goes overboard explaining why they hate something. See: Shakespeare's _Hamlet_ Ibid. _"The [lady] doth protest too much, me thinks."_


----------



## MaggieMae

Darkwind said:


> A simple note is all I would leave.  It would say, "They did it."



Wrong: It should say it came down to a war between us and them, and us lost (all of us).


----------



## MaggieMae

AVG-JOE said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for you Joe:
> 
> We finally figured out why the Mayans disappeared, and we made the mistake of pushing the same button. Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me?
Click to expand...


For your "message for the future" capsule. 

Something must have been merged here. I think this is where I left off last, as I'm now reading lots that I never got to read before.


----------



## AVG-JOE

MaggieMae said:


> Okay, I'm reading posts from last December. How come this thread only turned back up in my User CP occasionally, as it did today?



  Perhaps your sarcasm detector is set to 'intermittent'.


----------



## MaggieMae

AVG-JOE said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm reading posts from last December. How come this thread only turned back up in my User CP occasionally, as it did today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps your sarcasm detector is set to 'intermittent'.
Click to expand...


----------



## AVG-JOE

Simple Taxes = Fair Taxes

Fair taxes, a budget balanced by law, and *then* build a government* your children can be proud of.

First Nation to 'get' this gets to start _our_ Momma's Little Bastards down a road to the stars. 


  To Mom!
So Beautiful in Blue​




To the future!
In Deep Shades of Pink.​

*Community
(Insert your preferred Deity here) bless the variety that our mom gave evolution to work with.


----------



## AVG-JOE

The more you little bastards know, the closer you get to the stars.  

Girls 
Girl Up | Uniting Girls to Change the World

To girls, and the women they become.  

  To Mom!​


----------



## LumpyPostage

There's no point in sending a message to the future on a message board since message boards won't exist in the future.  Strangers will communicate via olfactory probes.


----------



## Mr. H.

Dear folks in the year 2156... are Yes still touring?


----------



## AVG-JOE

`​









Why Are You Here? ​








`​


----------



## Mr.Nick

we fucked you and I'm sorry.


----------



## AVG-JOE

09/11/2011

10 years and counting.  I think the general consensus is "tired of the bullshit".

Have you kids gotten it turning again yet?


----------



## PixieStix

AVG-JOE said:


> 09/11/2011
> 
> 10 years and counting.  I think the general consensus is "tired of the bullshit".
> 
> Have you kids gotten it turning again yet?
> 
> When the World Stopped Turning: A 9/11 tribute - YouTube



Good message Joe


----------



## Sky Dancer

Each and every sentient being is enlightened.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I was here but now I'm gone.  It was a great ride and I enjoyed every minute of it!


----------



## AVG-JOE

'Cause its important.  In a "the sooner the better" sort of way.

Liberia - A Lesson in Democracy. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Meister

Don't take any wooden $100 coins.


----------



## Ringel05

Meister said:


> Don't take any wooden $100 coins.



I painted mine silver.........


----------



## 007

Don't cave in to the homosexuals war for acceptance, and you won't have to deal with pedophiles wanting the same acceptance later.


----------



## Sunshine

Everything you learn will be outdated in 6 months!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Happy New Year, y'all!

2012   Pivotal election year and the end of the World according to the Mayan Calendar.

Carry on.


----------



## Douger

These ruins were given to you by predatory capitalism.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Sorry I'm late, but seriously - in 100 years, will it matter?


----------



## AVG-JOE

To second chances, second cousins and other weird looking relatives.

And Mom.  ​
A good reason to save the whales. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Liability

Douger said:


> These ruins were given to you by predatory capitalism.



Dear Future. 

 Booger, as usual, was wrong.  The "ruins" were obviously brought to you by the anti-capitalists who banked our future (i.e., you folks) on their limp dick silly notions of social "justice" and so forth despite recognizing even at the time that their fantasy based Utopianism was contrary to human nature and reality.

If you are reading this, that only means the rest of us prevented the likes of Booger from ruining everything with their duplicitous idiocy.  

You're welcome.


----------



## AquaAthena

"Trust no one."


----------



## PredFan

Dear Future folks:

I'm sorry. I tried very hard in my fight against the Democrats, but I was defeated by stupidity in very large numbers. Now you have to live in the effects. You have my sympathy.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Well... It's certainly a milestone for me!


Taxes that are fair because the code is simple and easy to understand, public budgets that are balanced by law, transparency in all things politics (especially the money part) and *then* build an economy that your kids can drive to the stars.

  Still not rocket science, y'all.

Are you there yet, kids?  Have you reached the stars?


----------



## sparky

*punt!*


----------



## SayMyName

What is my message to the future?

"I told you so. Zombies only die if you hit them in the head. Also, my neighbor has lots of stuff stored up. So, check his place out, because he is really dumb and I don't think he will survive the first wave."


----------



## AVG-JOE

That I'm an introspective guy.
Sometimes almost lost, focusing deeply within.
I often find myself walking through the office, not really watching where I'm going.

Today I counted and, during moving while focused on the task in hand runs to various printers, copiers, coworkers, computers & clients, the 'spidey sense' that makes me look up just in time to avoid crashing in to colleagues saved my ass 4 out of 4 times.  

The good news is that, thanks to me being one of Momma's luckiest little bastards *ever*, I've never actually crashed in to a coworker.  

Although  "Hello!" near misses are embarrassingly frequent.  


A busy office at the dawn of the Internet Age is a strange environment in which to make a living.    3,000 years ago, my handle at the local watering hole would not have been AVG-JOE, in spite of my 'large side of average' six-foot frame, I would have been  AVG-FOOD.  


Just imagine where you little bastards will be in the next 5,000!


  To Mom!  Our favorite big wet rock in space!



Are you there yet?  Have you reached the stars?  You kids ROCK!


----------



## Liability

AVG-JOE said:


> That I'm an introspective guy.
> Sometimes almost lost, focusing deeply within.
> I often find myself walking through the office, not really watching where I'm going.
> 
> Today I counted and, during moving while focused on the task in hand runs to various printers, copiers, coworkers, computers & clients, the 'spidey sense' that makes me look up just in time to avoid crashing in to colleagues saved my ass 4 out of 4 times.
> 
> The good news is that, thanks to me being one of Momma's luckiest little bastards *ever*, I've never actually crashed in to a coworker.
> 
> Although  "Hello!" near misses are embarrassingly frequent.
> 
> 
> A busy office at the dawn of the Internet Age is a strange environment in which to make a living.    3,000 years ago, my handle at the local watering hole would not have been AVG-JOE, in spite of my 'large side of average' six-foot frame, I would have been  AVG-FOOD.
> 
> 
> Just imagine where you little bastards will be in the next 5,000!
> 
> 
> To Mom!  Our favorite big wet rock in space!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you there yet?  Have you reached the stars?  You kids ROCK!



Dear Future.

We TOLD Avg-Joe time and time again, "no drugs."  But did he listen?

Sorry, future.

With all due regrets,

your pal,

Liability and the others who failed to straighten out Avg-Joe.


----------



## Immanuel

To the future Americans:

The reason you are being forced to pay our debts is that we were not smart enough to kick the big spenders out of office when we had the chance.  We listened to their promises about increasing revenue and cutting expenses election after election after election and we bought it hook line and sinker every single time.

You have our sincerist apologies.

Don't make the same mistake we did!

Immie


----------



## g5000

Dear People of the Future,

I hope you finally got the jet packs we were supposed to have by now.  I feel gypped.  Is it politically incorrect to say "gypped" in the future?

Someone is probably predicting the world is going to end in your own near future.  Don't worry.  We were told the same thing, over and over and over.  It is a paradox that predictors of the end never end.  Just ask them to give you all their stuff since the world is ending and they will shut up.  Sell them dried rice for their bunker at a large mark-up.

You probably cured all kinds of diseases and are suffering from all kinds of new ones.  It turns out that the same conditions necessary for diseases to exist are identical to the ones necessary for life itself to exist.  What are you gonna do, amiright?

God says, "Hi."  I don't know if he talks to any of you, or if he finally shut up, but he still drops in on a few people here and there in our time.  We either lock them up in padded rooms or give them their own hour of television programming, depending on our mood.  Almost nobody listens to them.  Hope that isn't a mistake!  If it is, there is no future and I am talking to a dead Universe.

If you have discovered how to travel in time, could you drop off a jet pack for me?  I promise I won't tell anyone where I got it.


----------



## Darkwind

Take that!

Ha!


----------



## freedombecki

I watched a family of 5 great egrets out my back window this past year, and guests to our pond included a great blue heron, many ducks, and I was wondering if someone did something good to keep these marvelous birds alive and if they are as much the vision of elegance when they take off and land as they are now in North America advanced to your day. I just hope the people who follow us will be kind to wild animals and co-exist peacefully so that you may enjoy seeing them as much as we do now, May 14, 2012. Abiding love on earth for good and beautiful spirited creatures.


----------



## percysunshine

I posted a message to the future on this thread many days ago, and now I  am here to collect it.

ummmm....hmmmm....yup, there it is.

It was stupid.


----------



## Mr.Nick

AVG-JOE said:


> Seems like every time an old trash pile, I mean _really_ old, like 1,000 years or more, gets found, a lot of people get excited and start carefully pulling the decayed bits and pieces apart calling the pieces 'artifacts' and putting the stuff in museums.  Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History, and ass-u-me-ing human nature remains interested in the past, I want you to know that this average Joe did not understand the Pet Rock either.  Nor do I get the attraction of "texting".
> 
> I also want you to know that in spite of what you have probably read about living at the dawn of the 21st Century, I feel lucky to be alive now.  The odds of an average Joe being born into a pretty nice life have been getting better and better up to now, in no small part due to the influence of the concept behind 'America', and I trust the trend has not changed.  Ain't life cool?
> 
> Do most of you feel lucky yet?
> 
> Have you reached for the stars?​



I think every post we make is a post to the future. Everything we post is saved. Hell, I've found posts I've made as far back as 1997 on various sites.

There are some posts by individuals that go back way before the internet was even around - I'm talking early 80's. Usually universities back in the day had " bulletin boards" for dos users and all those files have been saved and have been "reposted" on the internet..

80sBBS : Online in the 1980s - 80s BBS Scene

I found a site that had a shit load of them.... It was almost like a time capsule. People arguing about Regan and shit when I was only 3 hahaha...

I had it bookmarked on my old computer, but I don't recall the site right now...


----------



## PixieStix

Peace........some people actually desired it. The powers that be did not


----------



## Liability

Dear Future:

We recall a day when Jerusalem was the capital of Israel.

Of course, that was back in the day when there still was a "Middle East."


----------



## del

are you gonna eat that pickle?


----------



## AVG-JOE

​What the hell were you thinking?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> Dear Future:
> 
> We recall a day when Jerusalem was the capital of Israel.
> 
> Of course, that was back in the day when there still was a "Middle East."


_
Imagine there's no countries...
_


----------



## AVG-JOE

Time.


----------



## freedombecki

Home manufacturing coming?

​


----------



## AVG-JOE

Are you kids there yet?


----------



## g5000

freedombecki said:


> Home manufacturing coming?
> 
> The 3D Printing Revolution - YouTube​



We have one of those machines where I work.


----------



## Liability

Dear Future:

It is still August 2012 as this is written.

If we managed to kick Pres. Obama OUT of office, then you are welcome.

But, if we managed to put that moron BACK into the Office of President of the United States, then you have my profound regrets and apologies.  I can't take personal blame, of course.  I am trying to prevent that utter calamity.

But I only get one vote.

Liberal Democrats have long insisted on the right to many many votes.

Good luck, future.

Regards,

Liability, from your past.


----------



## freedombecki

Dear future,

Today we got some beautiful high resolution pictures from the surface of earth's brother planet Mars, as we finally got one of the rovers up that stays powered, somehow. Here's a video and two high-res pictures I picked up on the internet today. Not sure what you'll be seeing, but hope you're all okay. 

​


----------



## AVG-JOE

This was SO stupid...

Egypt Issues Arrest Warrants For criminals Connected To the hate Film US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Are you tolerating each others feelings and beliefs yet?

Have you reached the stars?

You kids ROCK!  Just a bump this is.


----------



## Wroberson

Old Faithful will erupt around 11:58 pm 12-31-2012 +/-10 minutes.


----------



## paravani

Greetings, 21st-century dwellers!

This is Paravani from the 31st century (not to be confused with my earlier incarnation in the 21st century), who has traveled 1000 years back in time to return your kind messages to the future.

First, to answer your questions:  



AVG-JOE said:


> Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History, and ass-u-me-ing human nature remains interested in the past, I want you to know that this average Joe did not understand the Pet Rock either. ...
> 
> I also want you to know that in spite of what you have probably read about living at the dawn of the 21st Century, I feel lucky to be alive now.  ...
> 
> Do most of you feel lucky yet?



Of course we have pet rocks in our time -- they talk and keep us company on long ring-ship rides.  We also have talking cats, dogs, monkeys, tarantulas, and any other pet you'd prefer to keep at home where there's room to roam.

Yes, Joe, I too feel lucky to have been born at the end of the 20th century and to have lived in the 21st.  If we'd been born any earlier, we might have missed the advances in biochemistry that have allowed me -- and you, too, most likely -- to live indefinitely in a state of physical perpetual youth.  I'm now more than 10 centuries old, and I feel as energetic and pain-free as I did when I was twenty.

The discovery that led to perpetual youth was made just four years before your first post on this thread, and was awarded the Nobel Prize in Medicine on Monday October 8 just 24 days before my arrival here in the past "today":


> The Nobel Prize recognizes two scientists who discovered that mature, specialised cells can be reprogrammed to become immature cells capable of developing into all tissues of the body.





AVG-JOE said:


> Have you reached for the stars?


Yes, we launched our first ring-ship in the year 2032.  One thousand years later, intergalactic travel is now relatively as easy and inexpensive as train travel was in 2012...  but why would you want to go anywhere?  The earth is as pretty a planet as can be found in the universe.  There are other pretty planets, of course, many of which have evolved their own technologically advanced races...  but there really are no nicer planets than the cradle of humanity.



Blagger said:


> Don't watch the television series 'Lost'. If you do, it'll take you another 1000 years to figure-out why you did in the first place.
> 
> P.s. I don't care if we found life on Mars, all I want to know is did Justin Bieber suffer a painful death?



Sorry, Blagger, neither Justin Bieber nor "Lost" made it into history books, and I myself didn't care enough about them to keep track of them.  Doubtless Justin died in obscurity...



(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Dear future Carlos,
> Did you get Lung Cancer yet?



In your time, we had already cured the common cold.  (Well, true, the flu shot didn't completely eradicate cold viruses; but I never had a cold that lasted longer than a miserable eight hours once I started getting flu shots every year.)  Just a few short decades later, we conquered all forms of cancer, addictions, and mental illnesses caused by chemical imbalances.  Venereal diseases became a thing of the past, malaria was wiped out, and HIV was cured immediately after a persistent journalist discovered documentation of the top-secret stockpile of vaccine that had been manufactured at the same time the HIV virus was invented.  (That's right, HIV was lab-created.  No big surprise there, eh?  ... Considering that the main anti-viral used against it from the mid-1990's onwards had been sitting in a warehouse in New Jersey since 1964...  )

We also conquered overpopulation and the growth of the welfare state with international agreements to subject everyone to Universal Birth Control.  All public water supplies were treated with a universal contraceptive that could only be counteracted by drinking bottled water.  It worked like a charm:  it turned out that very few people actually wanted enormous families to feed and clothe, not even so-called "welfare queens".  The birthrate dropped rapidly until the population of Earth stabilized at a mere 500 million, which solved the overpopulation-linked problems of pollution, global warming, destruction of natural habitat, extinction of species, and over-consumption of the planet's resources.

Also, natural selection for the ability to plan ahead (because couples who wished to become pregnant had to drink bottled water and avoid food cooked in municipal water) has ultimately resulted in a much smarter, happier race of humanity than we were in 2012.  It's easy to be happy when everyone cooperates together and plans a society that meets everyone's needs.



Toro said:


> Toro, you idiot.
> 
> Why did you bet everything on gold?
> 
> Now your wife has left you, and you're homeless and living in your car.
> 
> You moron.



Do you remember that before we learned to extract it from bauxite, aluminum was far more precious than gold ?

Unlocking the secrets of quantum mechanics has made it possible for us to manufacture any element we need in any amounts we want.  In the 31st century, gold is cheap and available in any quantity you could desire.  It's far superior to aluminum, which it has replaced as cooking foil.



Blagger said:


> Do you still use paper plates?





editec said:


> Sorry about the mess.
> 
> We were too busy living the good life to clean up after ourselves.



Yes, we do use paper plates -- that is, plates made of biodegradable cellulose filaments pressed into a semi-solid disc with upturned edges.  Our paper plates are much sturdier than the ones in the 21st century, and of course they're made of recycled cellulose, not chopped-down trees... but the basic principle is the same.

We did have quite a mess to clean up in the 22nd century, especially after the population shrank.  It took decades to clean up the Pacific ocean, with its floating continent of plastic that was already bigger than Texas in the 21st century...  but we finally managed to convert all of that garbage back into biodegradable hydrocarbons, and we'll never use plastic casually again.



Liability said:


> Dear Future:
> 
> Sorry about that whole screw up between roughly 1960 and 2012.  For a while there, Americans actually forgot how they came to be such a beacon of hope in the world.  They actually accepted the whiny preachings of liberals.  I know it must be startling for you future Americans to grasp this, but the poor "liberals" of our day actually thought they were doing something to "improve" America and the "world."



Don't worry about it, Liability.  In the year 3012 there is no longer any "America" as in "the USA":  there's just North America and South America, Eurasia, Africa, and Australia, all governed by the World Council.  After the third world war it was decided that borders only led to nationalism and the illusion that other people could be "enemies", when in fact the only real enemies of the human race are diseases and parasites, natural and man-made environmental disasters, and shortages of resources.

Oh, and you were right:  there is also no longer a "Middle East"...  no Jerusalem, no Mecca, no Medina.  The third world war took care of that, too.  

(And to answer the question you're about to ask:  Yes, Iran started it.)



AVG-JOE said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...    ...Check for toilet paper _before_ you sit down to shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to bet that in the year 3000 they're using 3 silver seashells instead?
Click to expand...


In the 31st century we don't use toilet paper or silver seashells.  There really has never been anything to top the good ol' fashioned French bidet for cleanliness, although of course its aim is better now, it works faster, and it's extremely thorough.  It's also a pleasurable end to an otherwise tedious interlude.  

Well, that's all for today.  I'll xscribe more later.  

-- Paravani 3012


----------



## eternaltrue

Lisa, don't waste your time on the internet


----------



## Grandma

To the great-great-great-great-great-great-great-et cetera grandkids:

Wash behind your ears.

Do your homework.

Take music classes.

Learn to cook.

Sit up straight.

Here's some money and a bag of candy, who wants ice cream?


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Immanuel

Grandma said:


> To the great-great-great-great-great-great-great-et cetera grandkids:
> 
> Wash behind your ears.
> 
> Do your homework.
> 
> Take music classes.
> 
> Learn to cook.
> 
> Sit up straight.
> 
> Here's some money and a bag of candy, who wants ice cream?



And we apologize that the money is worthless on account of we allowed our politicians to spend your money like it was going out of style.

Immie


----------



## PredFan

Dear Future Generations.

I'm sorry, but I DID try. Stupidity won the day, obama was re-elected. I fought, and fought hard, but lost. The decades before progressives came along was truely spectacular. Technological progress, scientific discoveries, unprecidented freedom, and more. Yes there was hatred and bigotry, but it was minor and fixable. The irony of the whole thing was that the party that the progressives rose out of was the party reponsible for the racism and bigotry.

Again, I'm sorry that we couldn't win the day, I'm sorry for your suffering. i recommend revolution and reinstatement of the original US Constitution.

Good Luck.


----------



## Spoonman

Does anyone remember what my password is?


----------



## Dreamy

_*"I can't think about this now. I'll go crazy if I do. I'll think about it tomorrow." *_


----------



## Glensather

Dear Future,
How's the weather on the far side of the galaxy?


----------



## Spoonman

Glensather said:


> Dear Future,
> How's the weather on the far side of the galaxy?



I went to school with a glen sather


----------



## AVG-JOE

What do You Say to Death?


----------



## zakdavis

Dear future
I hope you aren't as bitter and angry as we were


----------



## Mr. H.

Hey folks in the year 2085... is the Rock and Roll Hall of fame still fucked up?


----------



## zakdavis

Now, to not be serious
Dear future
How long did How I Met Your Mother fun for?


----------



## retro

Dear future Kids,  

I tried to block the marxist left - but unfortunately they'd infiltrated everywhere - politics, church, education .. Hope you make it OK ..


----------



## konradv

Mr. H. said:


> Hey folks in the year 2085... is the Rock and Roll Hall of fame still fucked up?



Answer:  Milli Vanilli just got in, but the Moody Blues, Jethro Tull and Stevie Ray Vaughn are still a no.


----------



## AVG-JOE

As Ancient Story Prophecies go, at least the Mayan Monkeys had the decency to put a specific date on theirs.  
It's kind of nice being able to put an 'X' on the calendar and move on.
 Word. ​


Happy Friday, Y'all!!
​


----------



## ginscpy

The Mayans were wrong.


----------



## AVG-JOE

​*Happy New Year!!!*





_"Time keeps on slipping, slipping, slipping... into The Future."_











 *2213!*​
Have you kids made it to the stars yet?


----------



## PredFan

Dear Future Generations:

We're sorry, but we did try. Unfortunately the left controled the schools in our time via the teacher's unions and the Department of Education. They produced more and more ignorant graduates who then went to liberal colleges and became even more ignorant. The left also controlled the media and that was the icing on the cake.

Eventually the stupid and the lazy outnumbered the smart and responsible. This resulted in Nancy Pelosi, Harry Ried, and barack hussein obama.

You know the rest, you're living in it. Take solice in the fact that many of us who fought, fought for you.

We lost, we're sorry.


----------



## tonystewart1

dear future young adults

learn to do it for yourself. Everything. Learn how to produce your own food. Learn how to build. These lessons will make your trips to the grocery store more appreciative and if there are no stores one day you can take care of yourself. 

BECOME SELF RELIANT dont set around and wait for someone to fix it for you.


----------



## hazlnut

2110 - if you crack time travel, please come back to 2010 and save us from the TeaBaggers.

2112 - To dude who finds guitar in cave, try the chord progression 1, 4, 5.... You ROCK!!


----------



## Brawd

To the Future: History shows that people always panic in any given era of hard times and yet here you are, The Future still thriving, don't give into the "depression" propoganda live, smile and be authentic.


----------



## earlycuyler

AVG-JOE said:


> Seems like every time an old trash pile, I mean _really_ old, like 1,000 years or more, gets found, a lot of people get excited and start carefully pulling the decayed bits and pieces apart calling the pieces 'artifacts' and putting the stuff in museums.  Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History, and ass-u-me-ing human nature remains interested in the past, I want you to know that this average Joe did not understand the Pet Rock either.  Nor do I get the attraction of "texting".
> 
> I also want you to know that in spite of what you have probably read about living at the dawn of the 21st Century, I feel lucky to be alive now.  The odds of an average Joe being born into a pretty nice life have been getting better and better up to now, in no small part due to the influence of the concept behind 'America', and I trust the trend has not changed.  Ain't life cool?
> 
> Do most of you feel lucky yet?
> 
> Have you reached for the stars?​



My message ? sorry we fucked you over so badly. We used to ridicule the professional welfare collectors, but at some point it became socially acceptable. Sorry.


----------



## freedombecki

AVG-JOE said:


> ​*Happy New Year!!!*
> 
> _"Time keeps on slipping, slipping, slipping... into The Future."_
> 
> *2213!*  Have you kids made it to the stars yet?


They will someday, AVG-JOE! Hope your New Year is all that it can be.


----------



## Mr. H.

Is Matthew still posting in his "Latest" threads?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear future Carlos,
> Did you get Lung Cancer yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Near future.
> 
> Different.  Different, but just as poignant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I'm good right now, hence why I'm tryna quit or @ least seriously cut down.
Click to expand...


Actually, you have no way of knowing that. Maybe "tests" don't show a spot on your lung, maybe you're not coughing up blood or pieces of lung tissue the that does not guarantee there is no disease. 

I remember sitting in some sort of "quit smoking" seminar or meeting or something and being asked to speak to why I was there. 

I said that I felt I no longer had the protection of my youth and felt like an ass as I said it. 

Truth is, time is no protection. The very young can get lung cancer from smoking just as old folks can get it without ever smoking one cigarette. 

There are many other reasons not to smoke - the expense, the fact that you stink and don't even know it and all the rest we already know.

One day, you will love yourself, your children, your life, your future more than you love hacking and coughing every morning and you'll find a way to quit. Or you won't.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes

Dear people of 3000 AD - three things:

1. Don't trust government or government workers
2. Save ten percent of your gross income NO MATTER WHAT
3. Spend three times as much time listening as talking and you'll do fine


----------



## Wry Catcher

To the people of 3000 AD:

1.  Read the Classics, don't waster your time reading contemporary pundits.

2.  Garbage in, garbage out - a universal and timeless truth (don't waste your time listening to contemporary pundits). 

3.  If we haven't done so yet, colonize space.

4.  If banks still exist, work to eradicate them.

5.  If elections still occur, eradicate them.  Pick your representatives randomly, employ them for one year before they take office and pay them well.  Let them serve six years only and forever thereafter hold no office or exert no influence over the next iteration of representatives under penalty of death.

6. Protect the earth, the waters and the air.  If you haven't done so these words will never be read.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Father Time and another average notch in the handle!




Have you kids reached the stars yet?
You kids ROCK!


----------



## uscitizen

the past future is now the current past.


----------



## uscitizen

Time is handy to keep things orderly.
Without time everything would all just happen at once and then all would be over.


----------



## percysunshine

uscitizen said:


> the past future is now the current past.



The future past is currently under construction.


----------



## uscitizen

percysunshine said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> the past future is now the current past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The future past is currently under construction.
Click to expand...


Future past?  Yes another way to look at it.
It is the current future.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Blagger said:


> 22nd century earthlings,
> 
> Don't watch the television series 'Lost'. If you do, it'll take you another 1000 years to figure-out why you did in the first place.
> 
> P.s. I don't care if we found life on Mars, all I want to know is did Justin Bieber suffer a painful death?



Hello from the future
Chilling Justin Bieber death plot details


----------



## Moonglow

AVG-JOE said:


> Seems like every time an old trash pile, I mean _really_ old, like 1,000 years or more, gets found, a lot of people get excited and start carefully pulling the decayed bits and pieces apart calling the pieces 'artifacts' and putting the stuff in museums.  Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History, and ass-u-me-ing human nature remains interested in the past, I want you to know that this average Joe did not understand the Pet Rock either.  Nor do I get the attraction of "texting".
> 
> I also want you to know that in spite of what you have probably read about living at the dawn of the 21st Century, I feel lucky to be alive now.  The odds of an average Joe being born into a pretty nice life have been getting better and better up to now, in no small part due to the influence of the concept behind 'America', and I trust the trend has not changed.  Ain't life cool?
> 
> Do most of you feel lucky yet?
> 
> Have you reached for the stars?​






Get bread, eggs and milk


----------



## percysunshine

uscitizen said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> the past future is now the current past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The future past is currently under construction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Future past?  Yes another way to look at it.
> It is the current future.
Click to expand...


The current future must have a future past. Right?

So the  current past must have a future past which is not yet current.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

AVG-JOE said:


> Seems like every time an old trash pile, I mean _really_ old, like 1,000 years or more, gets found, a lot of people get excited and start carefully pulling the decayed bits and pieces apart calling the pieces 'artifacts' and putting the stuff in museums.  Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History, and ass-u-me-ing human nature remains interested in the past, I want you to know that this average Joe did not understand the Pet Rock either.  Nor do I get the attraction of "texting".
> 
> I also want you to know that in spite of what you have probably read about living at the dawn of the 21st Century, I feel lucky to be alive now.  The odds of an average Joe being born into a pretty nice life have been getting better and better up to now, in no small part due to the influence of the concept behind 'America', and I trust the trend has not changed.  Ain't life cool?
> 
> Do most of you feel lucky yet?
> 
> Have you reached for the stars?​



My message is
Sorry about obama.


----------



## uscitizen

bigrebnc1775 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like every time an old trash pile, I mean _really_ old, like 1,000 years or more, gets found, a lot of people get excited and start carefully pulling the decayed bits and pieces apart calling the pieces 'artifacts' and putting the stuff in museums.  Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History, and ass-u-me-ing human nature remains interested in the past, I want you to know that this average Joe did not understand the Pet Rock either.  Nor do I get the attraction of "texting".
> 
> I also want you to know that in spite of what you have probably read about living at the dawn of the 21st Century, I feel lucky to be alive now.  The odds of an average Joe being born into a pretty nice life have been getting better and better up to now, in no small part due to the influence of the concept behind 'America', and I trust the trend has not changed.  Ain't life cool?
> 
> Do most of you feel lucky yet?
> 
> Have you reached for the stars?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My message is
> Sorry about obama.
Click to expand...


that is your past.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like every time an old trash pile, I mean _really_ old, like 1,000 years or more, gets found, a lot of people get excited and start carefully pulling the decayed bits and pieces apart calling the pieces 'artifacts' and putting the stuff in museums.  Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History, and ass-u-me-ing human nature remains interested in the past, I want you to know that this average Joe did not understand the Pet Rock either.  Nor do I get the attraction of "texting".
> 
> I also want you to know that in spite of what you have probably read about living at the dawn of the 21st Century, I feel lucky to be alive now.  The odds of an average Joe being born into a pretty nice life have been getting better and better up to now, in no small part due to the influence of the concept behind 'America', and I trust the trend has not changed.  Ain't life cool?
> 
> Do most of you feel lucky yet?
> 
> Have you reached for the stars?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My message is
> Sorry about obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is your past.
Click to expand...


No that's for obama tax


----------



## percysunshine

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like every time an old trash pile, I mean _really_ old, like 1,000 years or more, gets found, a lot of people get excited and start carefully pulling the decayed bits and pieces apart calling the pieces 'artifacts' and putting the stuff in museums.  Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History, and ass-u-me-ing human nature remains interested in the past, I want you to know that this average Joe did not understand the Pet Rock either.  Nor do I get the attraction of "texting".
> 
> I also want you to know that in spite of what you have probably read about living at the dawn of the 21st Century, I feel lucky to be alive now.  The odds of an average Joe being born into a pretty nice life have been getting better and better up to now, in no small part due to the influence of the concept behind 'America', and I trust the trend has not changed.  Ain't life cool?
> 
> Do most of you feel lucky yet?
> 
> Have you reached for the stars?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My message is
> Sorry about obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is your past.
Click to expand...


...and currently his future....


----------



## uscitizen

percysunshine said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My message is
> Sorry about obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is your past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and currently his future....
Click to expand...


Yes it is all the same for him.
pity.


----------



## uscitizen

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My message is
> Sorry about obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is your past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's for obama tax
Click to expand...


try to stay on topic, this is about time not money.
time cannot be bought or sold.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is your past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that's for obama tax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try to stay on topic, this is about time not money.
Click to expand...


Creating laws that will force our great grand children to pay more for something they don't want is on topic.
And again I'm sorry the piece of shit had his agenda pushed through.


----------



## Bigfoot

Hi future!


----------



## UKRider




----------



## Dante

Message to the future: Stop your whining. Freedom isn't Free. Pay the Bills.


----------



## Dante

AVG-JOE said:


> Seems like every time an old trash pile, I mean _really_ old, like 1,000 years or more, gets found, a lot of people get excited and start carefully pulling the decayed bits and pieces apart calling the pieces 'artifacts' and putting the stuff in museums.  Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History, and ass-u-me-ing human nature remains interested in the past, I want you to know that this average Joe did not understand the Pet Rock either.  Nor do I get the attraction of "texting".
> 
> I also want you to know that in spite of what you have probably read about living at the dawn of the 21st Century, I feel lucky to be alive now.  The odds of an average Joe being born into a pretty nice life have been getting better and better up to now, in no small part due to the influence of the concept behind 'America', and I trust the trend has not changed.  Ain't life cool?
> 
> Do most of you feel lucky yet?
> 
> Have you reached for the stars?​


_Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History_, Dante wants you all to know the average Joe is not so much a relic of the past as he is a look into your future.

*Dante*

dD


----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## Dante

bump


----------



## boedicca

Plastics


----------



## percysunshine

boedicca said:


> Plastics



Dustin Hoffman.

If I knew then what I know now....oh well...


----------



## there4eyeM

The only advice to the 'future' is, "Be here now!"


----------



## AVG-JOE

To five AVG-YEARS at USMB!!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Religion Left and Right 

2013 and all is not well... did the 18th Century Paperwork help?

Did I win the bet?  Have you kids reached the stars yet?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Cock-sure?


----------



## AVG-JOE

at the search tag below.


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-FAITH


----------



## tipofthespear

You are so 5 minutes ago and don't even know it yet........


----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## Ernie S.

*Post A Message to The Future Here.*

Welcome back, *Pinky*


----------



## AVG-JOE

*Pinky?*


----------



## Pop23

Dear future:

More beer

Larger cans

Make it free

Easier to find toilet

Thanks


----------



## Mr. H.

I didn't do it.


----------



## Ernie S.

Mr. H. said:


> I didn't do it.



And OJ did.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Ernie S. said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And OJ did.
Click to expand...


Scooter Libby did too.  The difference being OJ was acquitted by his peers and Libby convicted by his peers.

Postscript:  Imagine the hysteria if OJ had been convicted and a black President of the United States commuted his sentence?


----------



## Ernie S.

Wry Catcher said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And OJ did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scooter Libby did too.  The difference being OJ was acquitted by his peers and Libby convicted by his peers.
> 
> Postscript:  Imagine the hysteria if OJ had been convicted and a black President of the United States commuted his sentence?
Click to expand...


Because white Presidents pardon white murderers all the time, right?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I told you not to hunt for what you couldn't kill.  

Message for the future!  

- Jeremiah


----------



## tipofthespear

I've seen you before............just saying.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Are you kids there yet?
Have you reached the stars?​


----------



## AVG-JOE

What an incredibly cool little quirk of our living wet rock! 

Seventeen year old dirt-dwelling bugs that morph into beautiful flying life forms, ready for a busy, noisy, two week long sex party followed by death.​


2013 + 17 = 2030​

To having the luck to see the next Cicada Climax!!


----------



## Pop23

AVG-JOE said:


> What an incredibly cool little quirk of our living wet rock!
> Seventeen year old dirt-dwelling bugs that morph into beautiful flying life forms, ready for a busy, noisy, two week long sex party followed by death.​
> 
> 
> 2013 + 17 = 2030​
> 
> To having the luck to see the next Cicada Climax!!



See ya then Joe! You bring the mutts, I'll bring the beer!


----------



## earlycuyler

Fuck all y'all little bastards. Get a fucking hair cut and a job, and for the love of christ stay the fuck off my couch and out of my ice box you needy little fucktards.


----------



## daws101

99 years old and still getting wood.


----------



## YANKEE

To: Average Joe

I am  not aware that it was targeted to keep those making $75,000 whole, but the rich will be punished by paying MORE TAX while the poor will receive INCREASED TAX WELFARE CHECKS
(i.e., more Cloward-Piven wealth redistribution).


----------



## Moonglow

YANKEE said:


> To: Average Joe
> 
> I am  not aware that it was targeted to keep those making $75,000 whole, but the rich will be punished by paying MORE TAX while the poor will receive INCREASED TAX WELFARE CHECKS
> (i.e., more Cloward-Piven wealth redistribution).



Woohoo!


----------



## Moonglow

daws101 said:


> 99 years old and still getting wood.



Just don't be wittlin' or greasing it too much.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

My message: 

I told them America was Babylon in Revelation 18, Jeremiah 51 and Isaiah 13. I told them God's judgment was at the door and if we didn't do like Ninevah did and repent America would fall.   Did they listen and repent?  No.  I'm sorry you were left with such a mess.  I've prayed for you in advance.  Keep the faith! 

Love, Jeri


----------



## Moonglow

And what has the USA done different than all the other nations through human history?


----------



## AVG-JOE

YANKEE said:


> To: Average Joe
> 
> I am  not aware that it was targeted to keep those making $75,000 whole, but the rich will be punished by paying MORE TAX while the poor will receive INCREASED TAX WELFARE CHECKS
> (i.e., more Cloward-Piven wealth redistribution).



Ass-U-Me A Fair Tax Code. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

*Let's try not to cross up too many threads, eh Mr. YANKEE?*


----------



## AVG-JOE

Jeremiah said:


> My message:
> 
> I told them America was Babylon in Revelation 18, Jeremiah 51 and Isaiah 13. I told them God's judgment was at the door and if we didn't do like Ninevah did and repent America would fall.   Did they listen and repent?  No.  I'm sorry you were left with such a mess.  I've prayed for you in advance.  Keep the faith!
> 
> Love, Jeri



I'll bet you $1 that Momma's little Bastards never look back on their run to the stars.



I just have a feeling about you kids and I'm long in every market.
  To the stars!​


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Moonglow said:


> And what has the USA done different than all the other nations through human history?



It isn't what we have done but rather what God has done for us as a nation.  No other nation was so blessed by God as America has been - other than Israel.  We are the nation above all other nations who has been divinely blessed by God and we lost that blessing through turning our backs on him.  That is what is different about us, Moonglow.  America needs to repent like Ninevah did.   We are about out of time here..


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

AVG-JOE said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> My message:
> 
> I told them America was Babylon in Revelation 18, Jeremiah 51 and Isaiah 13. I told them God's judgment was at the door and if we didn't do like Ninevah did and repent America would fall.   Did they listen and repent?  No.  I'm sorry you were left with such a mess.  I've prayed for you in advance.  Keep the faith!
> 
> Love, Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you $1 that Momma's little Bastards never look back on their run to the stars.
> 
> 
> 
> I just have a feeling about you kids and I'm long in every market.
> To the stars!​
Click to expand...



You have lost me on that one, Joe.  I don't know what you mean.  - Jeri


----------



## HUGGY

*Post A Message to The Future Here.*

The future will be cancelled because of bad ratings...


----------



## earlycuyler

HUGGY said:


> *Post A Message to The Future Here.*
> 
> The future will be cancelled because of bad ratings...



Good. It was stupid any way.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Jeremiah said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> My message:
> 
> I told them America was Babylon in Revelation 18, Jeremiah 51 and Isaiah 13. I told them God's judgment was at the door and if we didn't do like Ninevah did and repent America would fall.   Did they listen and repent?  No.  I'm sorry you were left with such a mess.  I've prayed for you in advance.  Keep the faith!
> 
> Love, Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you $1 that Momma's little Bastards never look back on their run to the stars.
> 
> 
> 
> I just have a feeling about you kids and I'm long in every market.
> To the stars!​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have lost me on that one, Joe.  I don't know what you mean.  - Jeri
Click to expand...


I'm willing to bet you $1 that, instead of tribulation, troubles and gnashing of teeth going forward, the future will see humanity pull it together and make it as a Sentient World.

I believe that religion as a driving force is about to slip in to history's rear-view mirror.  

Exciting times, eh?


----------



## AVG-JOE

earlycuyler said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Post A Message to The Future Here.*
> 
> The future will be cancelled because of bad ratings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. It was stupid any way.
Click to expand...


Then you're doing it wrong, boys.


----------



## earlycuyler

AVG-JOE said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Post A Message to The Future Here.*
> 
> The future will be cancelled because of bad ratings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. It was stupid any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you're doing it wrong, boys.
Click to expand...


Honestly, I play. I directly impact MY future. If I was not playing, I could say keep you head upand love life while you got it. Eat good food, have tons of sex (wrap your tool) smoke ciggeretts and just mind your business. Oh, and I agree about religeon as its practiced now and in this country. Its all window dressing.


----------



## AVG-JOE

It doesn't matter if you're:

Conservative
Liberal
Republican
Democrat
Black
Gay
Christian
Muslim
White
Foreign
Young
Old
Smart
Stupid
or a Sociopath pretending to care,​
Fair and simple rules + Education (learning to do SOMEthing productive) = complex and wonderful lives for Monkeys.

Have you kids reached the stars yet?
​
Welcome to America.


----------



## Vox

I don't have a future.


----------



## percysunshine

AVG-JOE said:


> It doesn't matter if you're:
> 
> Conservative
> Liberal
> Republican
> Democrat
> Black
> Gay
> Christian
> Muslim
> White
> Foreign
> Young
> Old
> Smart
> Stupid
> or a Sociopath pretending to care,​
> Fair and simple rules + Education (learning to do SOMEthing productive) = complex and wonderful lives for Monkeys.
> 
> Have you kids reached the stars yet?
> ​





2001, A Space Odyssey?


----------



## Gracie

Me neither.


----------



## percysunshine

Vox said:


> I don't have a future.



Sure you do. Your avatar is only burning at one end.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Vox said:


> I don't have a future.



​


----------



## Vox

percysunshine said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do. Your avatar is only burning at one end.
Click to expand...


only until the end of the month


----------



## AVG-JOE

Vox said:


> I don't have a future.





Gracie said:


> Me neither.



It was nice sharing a little stretch of time with you!
​


----------



## Gracie

Private matter, hon. Vox has her reasons.

When I said "me neither", I meant nothing worth leaving a message for. Lived my life, ready to go when I am called. Old age sucks big hairy ones.


----------



## AVG-JOE

I understand.  I'm not ready yet myself, but I understand.
My next tattoo is going to be a 'Do Not Resuscitate Order'.​


----------



## percysunshine

Vox said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do. Your avatar is only burning at one end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only until the end of the month
Click to expand...


?

Well, be positive.


----------



## AVG-JOE

percysunshine said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if you're:
> 
> Conservative
> Liberal
> Republican
> Democrat
> Black
> Gay
> Christian
> Muslim
> White
> Foreign
> Young
> Old
> Smart
> Stupid
> or a Sociopath pretending to care,​
> Fair and simple rules + Education (learning to do SOMEthing productive) = complex and wonderful lives for Monkeys.
> 
> Have you kids reached the stars yet?
> ​
> Welcome to America. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2001, A Space Odyssey?
Click to expand...


Uh uh...  1776, An American Odyssey!


----------



## norwegen

Vox said:


> I don't have a future.


You should have thought of that before majoring in art.


----------



## Politico

Attention: You're all still idiots.


----------



## AVG-JOE

​


----------



## AVG-JOE

Love Thy Neighbor.




Are we there yet?  





AVG-Agenda For The 2014 Midterms US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum ​


----------



## numan

Dear future:

If you have any time or energy to think about us, the mindless, evil sub-human zombies who so dreadfully ruined the world for you, I presume that you loathe and hate and despise us, since, with so little effort and only moderate intelligence, we could have made your world a paradise rather than the wasteland which we bequeathed to you.

I just want to let you know that some of us totally agree with you that the people of this historical period were totally worthless scum who do not deserve to be called human beings.

When I was young in the 1960s it was still possible that, with a little goodwill and intelligence, the environmental disaster that, now (in the 2010s) is inevitable, could have been prevented, and the rush of the human lemmings to disaster could have been prevented.

Some of us were still human enough to try to turn things around, but we were too few, and drowned in the molasses of mindlessness which so marked the so-called human beings of this historical period.

Don't feel sorry for us: we were too selfish, too stupid, too short-sighted, too overwhelmed by evil brainwashing and too, too totally zombiefied to be considered conscious, responsible human beings. 

As I save all my sympathy and compassion for you, the future, so may you reserve all your compassion for yourselves --- and despise the people of my time  as deeply as is humanly possible. 

No matter how much you hate us, we deserve to be hated much, much more.


----------



## Moonglow

Dear Self,
Don't forget to bury that dead body that is by now,,, a skeleton in the closet......


----------



## Pop23

Dear future

You're overrated and if I catch you in my yard again I'll kick that skinny little ass so hard you'll wish you never met me. 

Now, what was the question again?


----------



## Meister

numan said:


> Dear future:
> 
> If you have any time or energy to think about us, the mindless, evil sub-human zombies who so dreadfully ruined the world for you, I presume that you loathe and hate and despise us, since, with so little effort and only moderate intelligence, we could have made your world a paradise rather than the wasteland which we bequeathed to you.
> 
> I just want to let you know that some of us totally agree with you that the people of this historical period were totally worthless scum who do not deserve to be called human beings.
> 
> When I was young in the 1960s it was still possible that, with a little goodwill and intelligence, the environmental disaster that, now (in the 2010s) is inevitable, could have been prevented, and the rush of the human lemmings to disaster could have been prevented.
> 
> Some of us were still human enough to try to turn things around, but we were too few, and drowned in the molasses of mindlessness which so marked the so-called human beings of this historical period.
> 
> Don't feel sorry for us: we were too selfish, too stupid, too short-sighted, too overwhelmed by evil brainwashing and too, too totally zombiefied to be considered conscious, responsible human beings.
> 
> As I save all my sympathy and compassion for you, the future, so may you reserve all your compassion for yourselves --- and despise the people of my time  as deeply as is humanly possible.
> 
> No matter how much you hate us, we deserve to be hated much, much more.



HEY, how 'bout them '69 Mets?


----------



## Jughead

> Post A Message to The Future Here.


Dear citizen of the future, when you invent a time machine, please set it to come back to year 2014, and look up a chap by the name of Jughead. However, before you program the date, please research what the powerball numbers were for the week after the date you intend to travel back to. It would be greatly appreciated. .


----------



## Statistikhengst

Jughead said:


> Post A Message to The Future Here.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear citizen of the future, when you invent a time machine, please set it to come back to year 2014, and look up a chap by the name of Jughead. However, before you program the date, please research what the powerball numbers were for the week after the date you intend to travel back to. It would be greatly appreciated. .
Click to expand...


Dear Citizen of the future, any attempt to get you to communicate with Jughead is a trick.  you really need to give that vital information to Statistikhengst.


Thanks!!


----------



## Jughead

Statistikhengst said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post A Message to The Future Here.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear citizen of the future, when you invent a time machine, please set it to come back to year 2014, and look up a chap by the name of Jughead. However, before you program the date, please research what the powerball numbers were for the week after the date you intend to travel back to. It would be greatly appreciated. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Citizen of the future, any attempt to get you to communicate with Jughead is a trick.  you really need to give that vital information to Statistikhengst.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...

Dear citizen of the future, if you bring me those numbers, I'll make you a partner, and we'll split the winnings. Can't get a better deal than that.


----------



## daws101

to whom it may concern: Godzilla will not step on you if he cannot see you...


----------



## HUGGY

Message to Mal for next February...In AZ..

The Hawks gonna kick the Donkey's asses AGAIN.


----------



## Ernie S.

AVG-JOE said:


> Love Thy Neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we there yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-Agenda For The 2014 Midterms US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum ​



The blond to the north of me, yes. The oddball racist asshole to my south? Not so much.


----------



## Ernie S.

numan said:


> Dear future:
> 
> If you have any time or energy to think about us, the mindless, evil sub-human zombies who so dreadfully ruined the world for you, I presume that you loathe and hate and despise us, since, with so little effort and only moderate intelligence, we could have made your world a paradise rather than the wasteland which we bequeathed to you.
> 
> I just want to let you know that some of us totally agree with you that the people of this historical period were totally worthless scum who do not deserve to be called human beings.
> 
> When I was young in the 1960s it was still possible that, with a little goodwill and intelligence, the environmental disaster that, now (in the 2010s) is inevitable, could have been prevented, and the rush of the human lemmings to disaster could have been prevented.
> 
> Some of us were still human enough to try to turn things around, but we were too few, and drowned in the molasses of mindlessness which so marked the so-called human beings of this historical period.
> 
> Don't feel sorry for us: we were too selfish, too stupid, too short-sighted, too overwhelmed by evil brainwashing and too, too totally zombiefied to be considered conscious, responsible human beings.
> 
> As I save all my sympathy and compassion for you, the future, so may you reserve all your compassion for yourselves --- and despise the people of my time  as deeply as is humanly possible.
> 
> No matter how much you hate us, we deserve to be hated much, much more.



Dear future world citizens. In the 60's our cities were enveloped by smog and our rivers occasionally caught fire from the toxic waste we poured into them. We made great inroads into cleaning up our environment, but as is human nature, some weren't satisfied, wanting more so than cleaning up the environment, to cripple commerce and return us to 3rd world status. We have done pretty well, I'd say in cleaning up what we've given you and as technology improves, we hope to do even more. What we vow not to do is cripple the future with endless debt and insane regulations.
Peace, Ernie S.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear citizen of the future, when you invent a time machine, please set it to come back to year 2014, and look up a chap by the name of Jughead. However, before you program the date, please research what the powerball numbers were for the week after the date you intend to travel back to. It would be greatly appreciated. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Citizen of the future, any attempt to get you to communicate with Jughead is a trick.  you really need to give that vital information to Statistikhengst.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear citizen of the future, if you bring me those numbers, I'll make you a partner, and we'll split the winnings. Can't get a better deal than that.
Click to expand...




Dear citizen of the future, it's a trap!  Watch out! Jughead will turn you into a juicy hamburger and eat you. I, on the other hand, will treat you like a king. Now, as for that information....


----------



## Bleipriester

Dear future people.
The problems you face are largely made by our generations which lived by the motto "après moi, le déluge". I hope some of the good things we made are still available to you.


----------



## Mojo2

Dear People of the Future:

I trust by now your generation has reached an effective consensus on several matters our generation wrestled with a great deal in my era.

Your solution for the matters of Same Sex Marriage was the elimination of all Gays.

Your solution for the matter of Abortion was the elimination of all sex outside of marriage.

And your solution for the Recreational Drug Usage problem was Capital punishment for all violators. 

Well, the Libs and young low information citizens of my time helped you all allow the answer to be presented in the form of a Universal morality program and it was adopted quickly after the unpleasantness passed.

So, to all of you in the future, Assalamu alaikum.

Hope those calls to prayer 5 times a day don't prevent your enjoyment of MSNBC.


----------



## Wroberson

The farther out you look, the easier it is to see.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Dear Folks in the Future:

Trust in God.  Live and love life.  Never vote Democratic.


----------



## Ernie S.

Yes, more than half of us really did vote for obama. We're really really sorry.


----------



## I.P.Freely

yes I know it sounds crazy, but some people really did believe in god


----------



## Yarddog

Dear Future ,   dont be afraid to P Freely!!


----------



## Yarddog

Dear Future!   please send all my lousy jokes back to year 2014.  I want them back!


----------



## I.P.Freely

yes it was true that less than 50% of voters voted for a dumb assed tosser called Bush, who was made POTUS, to top that off yes the pule did lie about WMD's and he illegally invaded IRAQ.
I know, the Americans who voted for the turd were as thick as shit.


----------



## HUGGY

There will be much knashing of teeth and claims of how your gods have abandoned you fans of teams other than the Seattle Seahawks this fall and right through the last game in AZ this season.

You have been warned !!!


----------



## Peach

May God be with you on the journey.


----------



## daws101

"no matter where you go ,there you are."


----------



## PixieStix

Oh wait.....


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-JOE said:


> Seems like every time an old trash pile, I mean _really_ old, like 1,000 years or more, gets found, a lot of people get excited and start carefully pulling the decayed bits and pieces apart calling the pieces 'artifacts' and putting the stuff in museums.  Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History, and ass-u-me-ing human nature remains interested in the past, I want you to know that this average Joe did not understand the Pet Rock either.  Nor do I get the attraction of "texting".
> 
> I also want you to know that in spite of what you have probably read about living at the dawn of the 21st Century, I feel lucky to be alive now.  The odds of an average Joe being born into a pretty nice life have been getting better and better up to now, in no small part due to the influence of the concept behind 'America', and I trust the trend has not changed.  Ain't life cool?
> 
> Do most of you feel lucky yet?
> 
> Have you reached for the stars?​



Shame The Devil and tell the truth, sometime between December of 2010 and today I too became a 'texter'.

This fits though... I was also the last guy to give up his turntable in favor of a compact disc player.​

  Still feeling Lucky at the dawn of the age of man...


Does The Universe Have a Purpose?


----------



## Statistikhengst

I should have warned you all that the Statistikhengst's of the world were just getting warmed up in 2014...


----------



## Statistikhengst




----------



## daws101

BUILD MORE PORTA POTTIES


----------



## AVG-JOE

Advice For The Young & The Young at Heart​


----------



## AVG-JOE

Happy New Fi$cal Year!!
​


----------



## AVG-JOE

*Our Obligation.*​


----------



## defcon4

Beep…beep… beep…
Hello there kids! Yes, we were the ones fucking the place up so bad that you had to find a new home out there in the cold Universe.
Is there a lot of shit floating around on your new planet or you learned from our parasitic fuck ups? 
P.S. I forgot to tell you that putting new subdivisions up and leave the old ones abandoned did not work out for our environment so well, actually it was a cluster-fuck, that's why you are there wherever you are. So don't do it.
End of message… beep… beep.. beep


----------



## Moonglow

Heh, Karen was a slut...


----------



## Valerie

posted Jun 28, 2014



HUGGY said:


> There will be much knashing of teeth and claims of how your gods have abandoned you fans of teams other than the Seattle Seahawks this fall and right through the last game in AZ this season.
> 
> You have been warned !!!





  we shall see...


----------



## HUGGY

Valerie said:


> posted Jun 28, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be much knashing of teeth and claims of how your gods have abandoned you fans of teams other than the Seattle Seahawks this fall and right through the last game in AZ this season.
> 
> You have been warned !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we shall see...
Click to expand...


Well.......... I was correct so far....HHHMMMMmmmmmm.............

Think about it!


----------



## Valerie

HUGGY said:


> posted Jun 28, 2014
> 
> 
> There will be much knashing of teeth and claims of how your gods have abandoned you fans of teams other than the Seattle Seahawks this fall and *right through the last game* in AZ this season.
> 
> You have been warned !!!






Valerie said:


> we shall see...






HUGGY said:


> Well.......... I was correct so far....HHHMMMMmmmmmm.............
> 
> Think about it!




yes you were, so far... why so defensive?


----------



## AVG-JOE

I gotta admit HUGGY , I'm impressed.

If not by your skills at prognostication, by your luck  ​


----------



## HUGGY

Valerie said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> posted Jun 28, 2014
> 
> 
> There will be much knashing of teeth and claims of how your gods have abandoned you fans of teams other than the Seattle Seahawks this fall and *right through the last game* in AZ this season.
> 
> You have been warned !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> we shall see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.......... I was correct so far....HHHMMMMmmmmmm.............
> 
> Think about it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes you were, so far... why so defensive?
Click to expand...


Why...why... Who's to say why?  

It's enough just to know...to believe in what you know...  To say it out loud... with conviction.

The lesson...is the message.  The why is because I can.

No need for defensiveness.  It is what it is.


----------



## Valerie

well, good luck.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Another Day Older & Deeper in Debt!​

​


----------



## daws101

MORE BEANS MR TAGGART?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Most likely, Bro'.  Most likely.

​


----------



## AVG-JOE

Happy Earth Day, Earthlings!!!


----------



## AVG-JOE

^^ I actually had that album, on vinyl, back in the day.... but enough about the past!  Onward to the Stars!!


----------



## Aktas

Living my dream, become happy, greetings


----------



## there4eyeM

Be here now.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"To the future, sorry about your past. If you wanna ignore great chunks of it not teaching it in schools I don't blame you."


----------



## Mr Natural

"The good old days weren't always so good, and  tomorrow's  not as bad as it seems."


----------



## HUGGY

I apologize.  We couldn't overcome the stupidity of the majority of people.


----------



## Dante

Dante's message: KILL any messengers from the past and the future


----------



## Dante

HUGGY said:


> I apologize.  We couldn't overcome the stupidity of the majority of people.


Genetics has proven you are closely related to the majority. Stupidity is now shown to be a genetic trait


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-JOE said:


> Yeah, I know that 'unfettered access' is a bit if an exaggeration... I can be a bit of a drama queen sometimes...
> 
> The carnage at this moment on The TimeLine is no less real or disturbing.
> 
> Reasonable to me remains licensing the owning and operation of fire-arms like we do with motor vehicles.  Some products are like that.
> 
> My official prediction on the subject is that that's exactly what will be in place within 150 years.
> 
> Time.
> Time.
> Time......​



^^   AVG-Prophesy #7​`​


----------



## AVG-JOE

​  Yo!  Girl reading this in history class for laughs!!  

Was I right?  Was I right?   ​


----------



## AVG-JOE

Have you kids reached The Stars yet? 

Do you feel Lucky?  ​


----------



## eots

Be excellent to each other...


----------



## Gracie

You wasted way too much time online when the world awaited you.


----------



## blastoff

It all started to go to pieces during the Barry Obama administration...


----------



## daws101

The conservative rancor about president obama was a mental illness .


----------



## AVG-JOE

The whole shit and shaboodle probably means about as much to you folks in the future as the complex relationship that Andrew Jackson had with America means to us in 2015.

Are taxes fair yet?  Have you reached the stars yet?

Are you still trying?​


----------



## AVG-JOE

And no, that does not mean that I'm predicting that Obama will replace Jackson on the $20.


----------



## daws101

In 2020 former senator ted cruz was shot and killed while attempting to exsume the remains of Ronald Reagan.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Are you there yet?  Are you exploring the stars?

Have you kids begun to trust each other enough to push the limits of your true potential?


Has Religion Ever Done Any Harm? ​


----------



## Skull Pilot

If you're reading this I guess you didn't all die from climate change


----------



## AVG-JOE

​
"Woo-Hoo!!!!!"​


----------



## AVG-JOE

Monday, February 22, 2016.

Time.  Time.  Time.....


Are you kids there yet?

You kids rock!!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Don't be this guy

*The Unknown Citizen*
*W. H. Auden, 1907 - 1973*
_(To JS/07 M 378
This Marble Monument
Is Erected by the State)

He was found by the Bureau of Statistics to be
One against whom there was no official complaint,
And all the reports on his conduct agree
That, in the modern sense of an old-fashioned word, he was a
   saint,
For in everything he did he served the Greater Community.
Except for the War till the day he retired
He worked in a factory and never got fired,
But satisfied his employers, Fudge Motors Inc.
Yet he wasn’t a scab or odd in his views,
For his Union reports that he paid his dues,
(Our report on his Union shows it was sound)
And our Social Psychology workers found
That he was popular with his mates and liked a drink.
The Press are convinced that he bought a paper every day
And that his reactions to advertisements were normal in every way.
Policies taken out in his name prove that he was fully insured,
And his Health-card shows he was once in hospital but left it cured.
Both Producers Research and High-Grade Living declare
He was fully sensible to the advantages of the Instalment Plan
And had everything necessary to the Modern Man,
A phonograph, a radio, a car and a frigidaire.
Our researchers into Public Opinion are content 
That he held the proper opinions for the time of year;
When there was peace, he was for peace:  when there was war, he went.
He was married and added five children to the population,
Which our Eugenist says was the right number for a parent of his
   generation.
And our teachers report that he never interfered with their
   education.
Was he free? Was he happy? The question is absurd:
Had anything been wrong, we should certainly have heard_


----------



## AVG-JOE

To the AVG-Girls & Boys who’re ‘working on internet’:  Kudos!  That fucker is THE game changer!  

We are fair and simple tax codes away from watching our grandkids begin to explore the stars!

​


Are you kids there yet?    Have you reached the stars?

You kids ROCK!!  ​
I'm still long in every market and betting the farm that Momma’s Little Bastards are going to survive and thrive


----------



## blastoff

It depends upon what the meaning of "is" is.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Have you Monkeys finally wrapped your heads around the awesome tool described in The Contract?



Did I tell you, or WHAT?  ​



 Silly Monkeys!!  Tools don't kill Monkeys....


----------



## 2aguy

Sorry....we tried to preserve the Rights defined in the Constitution but the left wing grew too powerful...they were willing to do anything to achieve power and the political party that should have stopped them was too  lazy, incompetent and too sympathetic to their  left wing agenda........they had control of the entertainment industry, the education system and the government bureacracy.....it was too much to overcome.....

You won't be reading this...because the internet will be tightly controlled by the government by the time you are reading this......good luck....

Don't get on the train cars...they don't lead to anywhere good....and since the left has control of the education system...you don't know the death toll of left wing socialism...and how they use train cars......


----------



## Kat

One day, every single one of us posting here will be....dead.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Dale Smith said:


> leave your partisan bullshit at the door.....forget the left versus right paradigm. I want to know how you really feel about the direction of this country in the last 36 years and how you feel it has gotten better, gotten worse. Leave your political affiliations at the door explain what you see is happening and why.........most of us remember the Nixon and Carter days. We have seen the change.........
> 
> My personal believe is that we are in serious trouble and I am talking about the kind of trouble that will make the orchestrated crash of 1929 seem tame by comparison....wanna talk me off the ledge? Please do so.....



I'll try Brother, but for this to be success, you're going to need to _*want*_ to come in off the ledge.


America is still kicking ass and taking names on a Timeline that leads to the stars.  

We may still have issues but The United States Constitution is a goal and we are one hell of a lot closer to living up to the ideals of fairness and participatory governance set forth in that document than were the men who wrote that plan for how a nation should look.


Baby steps...  It took a bloody civil war to make the national political decision that the freedoms, fairness and tolerance outlined in The US Constitution would be forced and enforced from Washington DC if necessary, despite the whining of economic special interests that profit from the cheap labor of slavery and other forms of abuse and the squeamishness of self-righteous religious special interests over homosexuals and other weirdos among their neighbors who're attracted to the concepts of freedom and the legally enforced tolerance that such freedoms imply. 

Look at the big picture... The men who wrote The Constitution knew that the humans of their lifetime could not live in accordance with the ideals for personal liberty and responsible freedom for ALL that were laid out in The Constitution - hence their compromise as a government over slavery in spite of the words in The Constitution they'd just sworn to uphold.  It took a bloody a Civil War to decide that the Republic would have the right to overrule democratically elected officials to correct injustice, and the paperwork for that political decision and victory didn't get filed until 1965.  Truth be told, the paperwork for that decision remains a work in progress....

Baby steps to the stars  ​
In 150 years school children will read their history tablets and try to imagine life on a world still rife with violence and religious terrorism in the streets, and a point in Time when economic abuses and unfairness in commerce were still both common and tolerated.  They'll look back on a world getting better with Time, as evidenced by the election of President Obama.  They'll probably be just as amazed as we are that he took office less than 50 years after the Civil Rights act was finally passed, completing the paperwork on The Civil War.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Heres a weird thought


----------



## AVG-JOE

Time waits for no man, resources be damned.

Time cannot be wagered, purchased, borrowed or stolen.

If Momma's little bastard Monkeys have a Father, His name is Time.

Another trip around the star on a gifted ticket of limited punches - so far, so good.

An eventful ride.  Surprise, surprise, surprise!!  Change happens.  Sometimes good change happens.

In spite of what you may have learned about life on earth in the twenty-teens, this average Joe remains decidedly optimistic.

Have you little bastards reached the stars yet?


----------



## Wry Catcher

To whom it may concern,

If you are reading this, the world has survived the election of Donald Trump as President of the United States.  I am sorry for the damage he has done and the people harmed; I hope very much the Constitution of the United States and democracy still exist in America, and the United States of America became once again united, one nation, and with liberty and justice for all.

If was clear to us by the second month of 2017 that his promises were false and his concern for the working men and women was nothing more than demagoguery.  He focused on day one to pack his cabinet with billionaires and cronies, and his inner circle with members of his family, political hacks and members of the Alt. Right.  He attacked the free press, Democrats, liberals and progressives and jailed undocumented working men and women sans due process, and without concern for their children - many born and free American Citizens.

With regrets to all,

Wry Catcher


----------



## Kat

It's okay. No need to be sorry on my behalf. I am not seeing this as you are anyhow.


----------



## Statistikhengst

To those who come after us, once the planet is reinhabitable:

don't screw up like we did. Don't get caught in petty left-right circles. Be practical, use common sense and love your neighbors. And don't build nuclear weapons. It's what did us in.

Oh, and when your archeologists discover pop-tabs, no, they are not holy relics. They are just pop-tabs.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Dear Future denizens

as you can see the earth is still here despite all the apocalyptic prognostication that included burning up from climate change, nuclear was started by donald trump or widespread terrorism

so don't believe anything you read in the papers or see on TV or the internet and have a good time


----------



## AVG-JOE

*“It's Dark and I Need More Light”* 



That’s easy!  

Let me just grab one of the thirteen virtually free led flashlights that are stashed strategically around my house at any given moment!  

  “To Banishing the Darkness and to Air Conditioning!!”

"Life in The 21st Century, Baby!!"  ​ 

    King Louis The Fourteenth would be SO jealous! 


And, in the 1600’s when that Monkey was working his best career options, he owned France. 

Seriously… the whole fucking country!  




  Can you imagine?​


----------



## AVG-JOE

I hope that the Kings of today would be just as jealous of the masses in the future as Louis the 14th would be of us.

That'll frost 'em!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Jon was here. 3-8-2017


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-Observation:  Many of the Americans who’re Making America Great Again hate everything Middle Eastern or Arab except for two-thirds of the ancient stories about Origins, Afterlife and God that were written in the Middle East.

AVG-Conclusion:  Many Americans are making the rest of us look stupid from Space.

*sigh*  Baby steps.​


----------



## AVG-JOE

​Christianity more dangerous than Atheism. 



  Beliefs don't kill people.  Violent extremism is what kills.​


----------



## 2aguy

AVG-JOE said:


> ​Christianity more dangerous than Atheism.
> 
> 
> 
> Beliefs don't kill people.  Violent extremism is what kills.​




No.....atheists murdered close to if not over 100 million innocent people since 1917...the modern age....


----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## Vandalshandle

Personally, I miss the old days. The world began to go to hell when they finally ran out of words to use when adding new button speeds on blenders, just threw up their hands and said, "What the hell? Four speeds will do." Also, things have never been the same since they stopped selling these:


----------



## Moonglow

Don't eat the bbq pork steak given to you by an employee..


----------



## Moonglow

Vandalshandle said:


> Personally, I miss the old days. The world began to go to hell when they finally ran out of words to use when adding new button speeds on blenders, just threw up their hands and said, "What the hell? Four speeds will do." Also, things have never been the same since they stopped selling these:


I still have mine..


----------



## blastoff

Joe Paterno knew.


----------



## Vandalshandle

They are tearing down my high school, which was built in 1957. There is a time capsule in the cornerstone, and I am going to be on hand to claim the Brylcream and hubcaps!


----------



## Chuz Life

To all those who are now living in what used to be the frozen arctic? 

You're welcome!


----------



## Kat




----------



## AVG-JOE

You remember "Seinfeld"?  The show about nothing.....


Well, this thread is about Time and Time is everything.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I predicted back in 1959 that they would invent slide rules with special lubrication so that you can do math calculations much faster:


----------



## Bonzi

Whatever you do, don't leave messages to the future


----------



## AVG-JOE

​


----------



## IsaacNewton

Sorry about the whole A.I. taking over thing. The derps at this time, as in all times past, didn't think new technology would ever be used against humanity. Besides, nobody is responsible for how their discoveries or inventions are used, or so everyone tells themselves. Also sorry about the 6th major mass extinction, .0086 % of the 7 billion people on Earth right now are too terrified to face Global Warming and do something about it. And if you are wondering about the nuclear hotspots all over the world here is a brief explanation.


----------



## Mr. H.

Mr. H. said:


> Still waiting on those Cubs, no doubt....


 Cubs won the motherfucking World Series. How about that?


----------



## Yarddog

Hey Future, give Dolly Parton our regards. did she get any wrinkles yet??


----------



## Vandalshandle

Message from 1950 to 2050.

Dear Future. Now that all that Sears stock I left for you has made you rich beyond your wildest dreams, please expand the financial empire that I have created for you. Buy stock in Roy Rogers Roast Beef, and Howard johnson's. I think that there is going to be a big future in book stores. Chrysler Corp. is going to be big, and so is manufacturing of 33 1/3 RPM records. Load up on any movie studio that is producing 3d movies. Find out who builds blimps for Goodyear. They are going to be HUGE when they return to transatlantic service. Above all, invest in the gambling industry in Cuba~! (Don't forget Zenith TV!)


----------



## AVG-JOE

Jobs!  Jobs!  Jobs!  

Work!  Work!  Work!

Strip the planet dry and buy your children plastic toys!





First generation to understand the concept of "enough" gets video of their grandchildren exploring the stars.



True Story!


----------



## AVG-JOE

I just had a three day stream of snail-mail from my healthcare provider, and the expensive bureaucracy that tracks a sizable sum of money that my employer surrenders under my tax ID number, and then pays _*some*_ of my medical expenses based on formulas and math that I remember signing off on under the duress of knowing that, of all the highly limited number of expensive health-care 'plans' that my employer was waving under my confused nose when my employment became a contract, I had to pick one..... and I understood what happened.  

I actually _followed the math_ as I signed for "my portion" under my visa number!  


How fucked up is that?!?


----------



## Mousterian

Soooo sorry we fucked up so bad!


----------



## Wry Catcher

I hope when you are reading this, the era of Trumpism and single party control which consolidates the power of all three branches of our government has been tossed on the trash pile of history.  If not RESIST!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Dear White people, you became a memory.


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-Prediction #119:  The Presidency of Donald Trump will make it way harder for the blue-haired church ladies of the world to stir up effective shit about the moral fabric of flawed Monkeys seeking higher office.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Happy Friday, Everybody!!!


So far, this is my Favorite Friday of 2019.....

A lucky, fun, tragic and sad 22,915 turns back... just nineteen turns after the music died.... when the annual Five-double-"oh" first fired her engines on that obscure Florida beach.... 


Sing it!  "Three thousand six hundred fifty three more turns on the wheel!  Three thousand six hundred fifty three more turns......"


----------



## AVG-JOE

jussie smollett - Google Search  -  Feb 2019:​

Double face palm - if being stupid enough to write out a personal check to the thugs hired to commit fraud isn't Darwin Award material, I


----------



## Crixus

Dear girl child, don’t hang out here.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Friday again already?!?  


Is human luck holding?

Have you kids reached the stars yet?

Gook luck, and, Happy Friday, Y'all!!


----------



## AVG-JOE

*April 20-something, 2019
*
      It sucks that our most persistent and bloody conflict points still revolve around our Imaginary Friends and arguing over what happens when we die.   



     The Time to bury The God of Abraham, as described in The Torah, The New Testament, and/or The Qur'an with Abraham, and celebrate The God of (insert your name here) is now!    



     Stop trying to right the past and focus on educating your spawn to live on a crowded planet! 




`​


----------



## Wry Catcher

Learn from the Past; Live in the Present; Plan for the Future.


----------



## Crixus

Be sure to use a rubber.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Or a wedding ring.

Either, if used as designed, is highly effective in preventing the spread nasty of sex-bugs


----------



## candycorn

AVG-JOE said:


> Seems like every time an old trash pile, I mean _really_ old, like 1,000 years or more, gets found, a lot of people get excited and start carefully pulling the decayed bits and pieces apart calling the pieces 'artifacts' and putting the stuff in museums.  Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History, and ass-u-me-ing human nature remains interested in the past, I want you to know that this average Joe did not understand the Pet Rock either.  Nor do I get the attraction of "texting".
> 
> I also want you to know that in spite of what you have probably read about living at the dawn of the 21st Century, I feel lucky to be alive now.  The odds of an average Joe being born into a pretty nice life have been getting better and better up to now, in no small part due to the influence of the concept behind 'America', and I trust the trend has not changed.  Ain't life cool?
> 
> Do most of you feel lucky yet?
> 
> Have you reached for the stars?​



I still think Miss Ellie shot JR


----------



## AVG-JOE

Happy Friday, Y'all!!!  Time sure flies when you're having fun, eh?

The ride continues........​


----------



## Shawnee_b

Look out for NASA and astronauts, they just want your land.


----------



## Jitss617

Trump is still your president


----------



## The Irish Ram

Do not vote for Hillary....


----------



## beautress

Dear future people one thousand years hence: I hope you have peace in your homes, truth in your government, and have forever peace on earth. Tears are falling in heaven in our present time because some of our elected officials have thrown courtesy aside and use lies instead of the truth to make life better for our country the United States, founded in 1776 by a band of brothers we call "The Founders." May happiness be your paths, may joy fill your hearts, and may your lives revolve around being kind to one another and true to all things good for yourselves and those around you.

Thank you to a man who calls himself Average Joe and is full of fun for creating this thread.


----------



## Rambunctious

My message would be to Listen to Led Zeppelin ll.....


----------



## airplanemechanic

November 4th, 2020:

Liberals, we told you so. Now, go find your safe spaces and yell at the moon because you've got 4 more years with the orange buffoon.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Happy Friday, Y'all.

Working from home with all the bars closed - week # 1


----------



## AVG-JOE

COVID-19

Best case scenario:  It's like SARS and it goes away after going around.

Bad case scenario:  10 years from now everyone has had it, and the survivors remain.

AVG-Worse case scenario # 47:
October, 2029:  "Sure 2019 was a bitch - it was the first.  But 2024 left barely enough survivors to bury the dead."

If the goal was to live in interesting Times.....








​

​


----------



## Fed Starving

Remember us and remember what happened to them when we tore them apart and inherit this world we had taken for you.


----------



## miketx

Has netflix been banned yet?


----------



## AVG-JOE

It's too fucking bad that we are down to a choice between re-electing Donald Trump or voting for the politics that produced the Trump Administration in the first place.  

*sigh*


----------



## sparky

Sorry about those gub'mit microchips in your heads kiddies....

~S~


----------



## AVG-JOE

Since it is you, The American Future who paid for it, I thought I should tell you a little something about how I spent my COVID-19 Stimulus payment.

I thought about giving Gwendolyn a FaceBook page of her own but it's creepy enough that I named my new guitar.

I want to thank the hard working rest of you, especially those of you who're younger than I, for bringing Gwendolyn in to my life. I'm one of the lucky ones who has not missed a day of work yet this year except for planned time off, and when I got my $1200 stimulus payment from We, The Peeps, I figured that y'all wanted to buy me either a gun or a guitar, and I have enough guns.

Gwendolyn is a very special guitar... hand crafted by an artist who lives in Brooklyn NY. She is crafted in the USA and sourced from American Materials.

May my skills as a player grow worthy of the deficit spending that allows this average American Dreamer to acquire the impossible toy.

Rock on, y'all. Rock on.








Thanks America!!!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Hey Kids...  We are now a dozen days in to the overwhelming protests sparked by the killing of George Floyd in Minneapolis.

It is truly amazing to see how people are coming together to decry the problem of unfairness in the world.  The good news is that there is a solution...

Sure "Racism" is a brutal and visible symptom of the problem, but the actual problem is unfairness; and you don't need to be black or brown to have been treated unfairly by both the government and the market.  Mostly what you need to be is poor.

The solution to "Unfairness" in government, and that includes the police forces paid for by governments, starts with a fair and simple tax code.

Once you figure out what your economy is truly worth, invest the lions share of The Peoples Resources in education and infrastructure instead of bombs, bullets and 'security'.

I realize that the Tax Code and The Police seem far removed from one another, but the key here is the education and infrastructure that can be had if only the government actually taxed us fairly and we knew the true value of our tax base.

This unrest begins with poor people facing few options in life because options take resources and capitalism doesn't see the long-term profit in educating the masses or providing quality infrastructure that is free for everyone to use.

This is why we pay for government:  To take care of the industries that modern humanity must have to survive like Education, Infrastructure, Health Care, and Security - all of which should be run for reasons other than efficiency and profit.

Some human industry should be capitalistic in a dog-eat-dog marketplace.  Unfairness in the market CAN be addressed by legislation, but only if the people you elect to represent you in government become more interested in consumers and less interested in the producers and the merchants, especially the very large ones.


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-Prediction # 74:

The Future will study the American War Against Nature of 2020 with sad laughter because this shit-storm could have been prevented if only an arrogant few would swallow their political pride and wear a fucking mask.

Are you kids there yet?

Have you reached the stars?

Are you still giving out The Darwin Award?


I remain:  Hunkered Down or Masked Up


----------



## AVG-JOE

A Sentient World is a living world that's both aware of itself and is at peace with it's progress.

A world evolving toward Sentience is one where the practical, Sentient concept of 'survival of the species' is still battling tooth and bloody nail with 'survival of the most fit' for dominance on a dog-eat-dog living world where self-aware creatures are still clawing their way out of the jungle and on to paved roads that all can share for free.

You kids keep reaching for the stars.  Y'all ARE getting there.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*"To the future or to the past, to a time when thought is free, when men are different from one another and do not live alone — to a time when truth exists and what is done cannot be undone: From the age of uniformity, from the age of solitude, from the age of Big Brother, from the age of doublethink — greetings!"*


----------



## AVG-JOE

``

*A FAIR SOCIETY STARTS WITH *
*FAIR AND SIMPLE TAX CODES**.*​
*`*​


----------



## fncceo

Protect John Conner.


----------



## AVG-JOE

04/20/2021

'nuff said.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Too the indigenous Martians>>> Look out, them white men dressed in NASA stuff are out to steal your land.


----------



## MisterBeale

I told you that cyber i911 was the beginning of the end. . . 

. . . and yes, we did enjoy freedom.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Listen, I ain't have nothin to do with any of this. 

I wrote in Ron Paul. Three times.

Also, the anti-christ turned out to be an old lady.


----------



## Natural Citizen

One more thing.

To unlock the magic of the universe lies in the numbers three, six and nine. Nine being the kicker. You'll hit twelve along the line, but guess what one plus two is. Exaaactly. It's three. You see?

You'll never even need batteries. You can bend space and time. You probably already know that, but just in case you have the same thing going on there that we have going on here where they dumb down the textbooks in order to keep their monopoly going and in order to keep everyone in perpetual slavery to it, I figure I'll tell you. At the very least, you can fuck the electric company over, you don't need them for anything.


----------



## Orangecat

Dear future, there was a time when the government didn't control every aspect of your life. It was glorious.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

AVG-JOE said:


> Seems like every time an old trash pile, I mean _really_ old, like 1,000 years or more, gets found, a lot of people get excited and start carefully pulling the decayed bits and pieces apart calling the pieces 'artifacts' and putting the stuff in museums.  Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History, and ass-u-me-ing human nature remains interested in the past, I want you to know that this average Joe did not understand the Pet Rock either.  Nor do I get the attraction of "texting".
> 
> I also want you to know that in spite of what you have probably read about living at the dawn of the 21st Century, I feel lucky to be alive now.  The odds of an average Joe being born into a pretty nice life have been getting better and better up to now, in no small part due to the influence of the concept behind 'America', and I trust the trend has not changed.  Ain't life cool?
> 
> Do most of you feel lucky yet?
> 
> Have you reached for the stars?​


You're fucked !
Sorry we tried to warn everyone ....some of us longer than others


----------



## AVG-JOE

If ever you needed a fairly decent hook for a country song, the following is free.

     A byline would be nice.  

If it goes on a record, tell 'em an Average American Joe told you   



Make sure you read it with a 'country music cadence' in mind. 'k?  

Here goes:

 
_
"A frying pan on Valentines Day is a mighty fine gift indeed....

Ass-U-Me-ing the girl of your dreams shows her love trying to make you fat...

Did you do it right from the start and pick her with utmost care?  Or are you like the rest of us whose luck runs from shit to sweet  ?


Don't call me sexist - I like to see her in the kitchen.....

Don't call me sexist - my girlfriend likes to cook  _


----------



## petro

Dear future. 
Some of us were sane.


Really!!!


----------



## AVG-JOE

And some of us had fun


----------



## AVG-JOE

Silly Monkeys...

The voice in your head is YOU, stupid, not God!

And those negative thoughts are not The Devil... You again.

You pray to yourselves and justify the greedy, paranoid, selfish advice and wonder why the love runs dry.   

First generation to own the mistakes of this planet gets video of their kids exploring the stars... #It's still not too late.


----------



## Missourian

Yes...we honestly thought this stuff was important...


----------



## AVG-JOE

And The Word was God.

It's the voice inside your head... The difference between a Monkey and a monkey is that Monkeys can talk it over with themselves.  

With WORDS.

And The Word was God.

If your fingerprints are unique, and your faces are unique, why should there be more than a diverse resemblance to each other when it comes to The Deity inside our heads?

Freedom... _TRUE_ freedom means tolerating your neighbors. Even the weird ones.


----------



## ding

Dear Future,

Everything repeats because when we become satisfied we become proud and forget the things that made us successful and then we fail but the suffering that comes from that failure reminds us of what we forgot and then we succeed and become proud. 

ding

P.S. ignore everything Average Joe says.


----------



## AVG-JOE

_"Freedom... TRUE freedom means tolerating your neighbors...  even the weird ones."

_


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-JOE said:


> That's what mothers are for.  Mothers take care of your boo-boos and clean up your messes until you're developed enough to clean them up for yourself.
> 
> Here's to Mom.
> 
> May she be up to the task of seeing you little bastards through to the year 3,000.
> 
> MOTHER EARTH SOCIETY | Facebook




May She be up to the task of seeing me to the grave I'm predicting......


----------



## AVG-JOE

Orangecat said:


> Dear future, there was a time when the government didn't control every aspect of your life. It was glorious.


Then the white people found the place...


----------



## AVG-JOE

Sorry for the rare negativity there, kids.

I'm still long in every market and betting my vaccinated, boosted ass and the farm that Momma's Little Bastards will figure it out and Birth a Sentient World from this mess....

Just a little moment of despondency over the headlines   

*sigh*


----------



## BackAgain

Dear future:

Once upon a time, some Americans were so fucking stupid (we called the “Democrats”) that they actually voted for a senile as fuck scumbag racist pedophile (named Brandon)  for President with an even dumber running-mate named Kamelhump “heels up” Harris for Vice President. 

The rest of us apologize. Very very sorry. 

Best regards,

your past.


----------



## AVG-JOE

A Royal question...

Specifically British Royalty...

How, in this current day of BLM and history being updated to show the viewpoint of the oppressed, is it that we still celebrate this family, which is one of the few remaining and most obvious who can trace their huge mass of wealth directly to the brutal colonization of the planet between 1500 and the 1960's?

Truly baffling if you ask me...


----------



## MisterBeale

AVG-JOE said:


> A Royal question...
> 
> Specifically British Royalty...
> 
> How, in this current day of BLM and history being updated to show the viewpoint of the oppressed, is it that we still celebrate this family, which is one of the few remaining and most obvious who can trace their huge mass of wealth directly to the brutal colonization of the planet between 1500 and the 1960's?
> 
> Truly baffling if you ask me...


I ask that of the folks that admire that Common Wealth government all the time.

We have members from Canada, Oz, NZ, etc, from all over the Common Wealth that come on here and tear down our nation, tell us we need to correct our problem and lobby for social justice in America. . .

It completely baffles me.

It was Britain the GAVE us slavery, I don't see them giving reparations to S. America or India. . . nor do I see them making any moves, any time soon to get rid of their caste system.  It isn't just the Royal Family, the Aristocracy is embedded into their political system, their upper House, is the House of Lords.  They admit, in their society, you NEED to be born into privilege to get into a position to rule there.

. . . and yet?  When ever I run into folks like Dragon Lady, or any of these other Common Wealth posters, they have the unmitigated temerity to criticize our system and tell us how it needs to be run?



Yeah, whatever.  They need to worry about G. Britain and getting out of the Common Wealth first.


----------



## beautress

AVG-JOE said:


> A Royal question...
> 
> Specifically British Royalty...
> 
> How, in this current day of BLM and history being updated to show the viewpoint of the oppressed, is it that we still celebrate this family, which is one of the few remaining and most obvious who can trace their huge mass of wealth directly to the brutal colonization of the planet between 1500 and the 1960's?
> 
> Truly baffling if you ask me...


I will always care about Queen Elizabeth until the day she dies. I have heard her refer to our nation in gratitude of our losses in WWII to prevent fascism from blowing them up, as the Nazis truly damaged the nation by hitting London with deleterious bombs etc. I don't know about their younger generation except they've had their share of family misunderstandings, and I'm sorry to see several of them go after Prince Harry, who was esteemed by his peers in battle as a war hero. We don't see everything as the British do, but I have to say they've had internal issues a lot of family never mention to their best friends over here, but they are as vulnerable as an aquarium fish bowl to criticism by people who judge from the outside and not the inside. One of their most trusted employees was drunk as a skunk when he was speeding through the streets of Paris when her ex daughter-in-law was romancing a suitor instead of repairing her ways that pushed her Prince into the arms of his former lover. She and her boyfriend died in a car wreck caused by a drunk driver. All manner of conspiracy theories placed the full blame on a Royal family plot that had no basis in fact, only unwise charges dreamt up to sell gossip for the big bucks. Through all that, the queen remained loyal to Americans and their memories, we who helped protect the interests of the British Isles who eventually let bygones be bygones about the Colonial Revolution in which the people who lived and died in hardships over here didn't have a friend like Elizabeth II, but a Stuffshirt King who was too high and mighty to have Americans enter his presence to discuss American issues, and word got back to the colonies he had marginalized all Americans as no better than wild animals as a means of controlling and growing fat off the taxes he charged us to keep himself in untoward wealth while many Americans had to deal with crop failure, empty pockets, and slave wages. That's all over. I'm glad Prince Harry and his lovely American wife have aimed at reconciliation. And I hope he becomes King if the British continue the monarchy, and that he and his wife lead the nation to be charitable and good world citizens. I also hope Harry shows more interest in the Bible, for the King is head of the Church in Britain, and he knows the war end of leadership, but if he is to count, he must learn the graces of church leadership and Christian charity and peacemaking to lessen the jealousy of foreign powers when he does well in all things.


----------



## beautress

CrusaderFrank said:


> I should have also mentioned our educational system has been totally sabotaged, destroyed, eradicated; people vote who can barely read the candidates names much less read and understand posts they attempt to respond to.
> 
> In place of education, we have a large population of rote-trained, body snatched political operatives. They are impervious to sarcasm, no, not impervious, it's actually physically dangerous to run sarcasm past their auto-response filters, you get the post above this one as a result.


Crusader Frank, I realize you wrote this over 10 years ago, but I just want to thank you for remembering education's downfall. Today educators are either trying to help the liberals teach Marxism to younger and younger people, but 12 years later, we are wondering why should we send young children to be brainwashed in sex changes in at least a handful of states, and it's popular with the lockstep crowd. I have a feeling the people who can will educate their own children or send them to church-sponsored private schools who will not take away the childhood from this decade's youngsters. Parents of the poor have no choice but to let their children alienate family values as objects for the trash. I hope this concern is resolved in a world of peace I hope the future can achieve without cramming sex change information into younger and younger children. It will take a lot of resistance as uncooperative teachers unionize against parents as they are doing in some states. Even the corrupt FBI is being tapped by crooks in Congress to go after parents who don't want the schools interfere with their belief system of XX = you're a girl and XY = you're a boy.


----------



## beautress

AVG-JOE said:


> May She be up to the task of seeing me to the grave I'm predicting......


By the way, AVG-JOE, you are missed. Hope you are okay and will someday end your sabbatical and be back frequently. Just saying.


----------



## beautress

Happy Easter for all times, everyone!





​


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-Thoughts on the Invasion of Ukraine:

First thought:  

Then I heard a talking head ask "Why does this surprise everyone?  It's not like the Europeans don't have a long and bloody history of attacking both each other and the rest of the world with out remorse."

He had a point...

I'm glad that the good ol' USA is supplying arms and support.  Putin needs to die.

I kind of wonder why the Georgians and the Moldovans and the rest of the countries that have Russian troops and so called "Separatist Regions" within their borders have not joined the fight... that's a current thought.

I've wondered from the beginning how the troops can follow the orders - it's not like they're shooting at true foreigners on the other side of the world, it's more like Texas raining ordinance on New Mexico because Texas used to be bigger.  How can the Russians possibly not know that they are killing their cousins?

Then a buddy who actually spent time in a combat zone trying to acquire whatever it was we were doing in Afghanistan reminded me that judging the individual soldiers is not something I should try to do, as orders like that usually do come with some sort of explanation, even if it is complete bullshit.  He was right, of course, but still....

It has to be weird at the very least, attacking a country where you have close kin.

The World needs Putin to die.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Abortion:

I've said it before and I've not changed my mind...  

What Abortion needs to be is safe, legal and available.

What Abortion needs to stop being is an Industry.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Of course, that requires Sex Education that is thorough and factual along with the realization as a nation that teenagers are going to fuck and experiment with sex.


* sigh *


----------



## beautress

AVG-JOE said:


> Abortion:
> 
> I've said it before and I've not changed my mind...
> 
> What Abortion needs to be is safe, legal and available.
> 
> What Abortion needs to stop being is an Industry.


Abortion is out of control when it wipes out one million future American citizens per annum. I consider it Russian Roulette DNA, because people have traits delivered at birth due to DNA that is inherited from parent to child, who upon adulthood delivers DNA parent to child. Abortion destroys any chance that the founders' gift of humanity and its allegiance to equality, fairness, and human rights would weaken over time, yielding to spurious alternatives of human existence that took generations of war to fight for the everyday man to rule over himself through equality of being a good leader of many, many different kinds of people. Now instead of a few thousand people who were unwanted in Europe, sent abroad for one reason or another, we have well over three hundred million people from all over the planet because of the opportunities the United States Constitution gave everyone in an equal amount, which is to say, one man one vote. Later that was amended to one person, one vote, when yankee ladies noticed their sisters in the great state of Wyoming had equal voting rights with men at the age of accountability. And they wanted equality too, just like the Equality State that Wyoming became popularly nicknamed. And having lived there 35 years, it is a beautiful state with thoughtful citizens who are regularly called on in wintertime to save someone's life whose tires caused them to skid off the side of the freeways that connect the few cities that are far between. Cowboys and hicks? No such chance. One of the cities in the state has the highest population of college graduates than any other city in the USA. In addition to being kindly and faithful, the people are bright and helpful to other people than themselves. I think we call that altruistic.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Absolutely.  That said, the Abortion Jeanie is not going to be stuffed back in the bottle from which it sprang and the last thing this country needs is back-alley abortions.

Safe, Legal, Available and hardly ever used because of the quality sex education in this country.

That's my goal.


----------



## BackAgain

I hope this message reaches you “in time.”  Its a warning. Whatever the fuck you do, America, don’t elect Clinton, or Obama or Brandon.


----------



## MisterBeale

A Letter to the Future​


Corbett ReportApr 11, 2020,








						A Letter to the Future
					

by James Corbettcorbettreport.comApril 11, 2020“The lamps are going out all over Europe, we shall not see them lit again in our life-time.”—...




					www.minds.com


----------



## AVG-JOE

AFGHANISTAN:

I blame the Afghan People.  

Our job was not to ship over a democracy and help them un-box it, out job was to buy them some time to figure one out for themselves.

20 years later and they were still squabbling among themselves with so much corruption that the smartest among them fled like rats leaving an ill-fated Russian scow the minute we decided that enough was enough.

Now there is no one left to defend the defenseless over there.  Very sad.  Almost as sad as our wasted 20 year attempt to help.

The exit was NOT pretty, but I'm glad we are out.


----------



## AVG-JOE

I want to thank Ron DeSantis and his legislative puppets for spending The Peoples Time and trea$ure on removing all discussion of sex and politics from our schools, as well as making all of the stupid women who find themselves with unwanted spawn go North for medical care....

NOT!!!   

The Culture Warriors here in Florida forgot their responsibility to The People of Florida and now, among the many other inconveniences laid on us, me and 56,000 of my neighbors are scrambling to replace the one underwriter who just bailed on *us*... Multiply that by the number of underwriters who're fleeing the state or using the lack of regulation to "reorganize" (read: Cancel Policies) - add to that the frightened teachers and women who're pondering their options, and The Florida Republicans have fucked The People of FL pretty thoroughly.  They should offer us a smoke, but I'll bet one of the next items on their agenda is shooting themselves in the tax-collecting foot by pushing millions of us back on to illegal weed.   

The only good news is that the bankers are going to have to work a little harder to protect their mortgage loan business and money is still the base Republican motivator here so they are, in theory, working on it right now.

I just hope they are working at least as hard at their tax-payer funded job as I am trying at to find a quote I can afford.  So far, I can't even find a quote, so I'm glad a more liberal thinking FL Government in the past created Citizen's Florida.  In theory they have to take everyone the for-profit insurance bureaucracies won't, and offer a reasonable rate.  The paperwork is a project of course, even the private bureaucracies need the t's dotted.....   Fingers crossed  🤞

** SIGH **


----------



## AVG-JOE

Irony......

What is more ironic:

The fact that The Republican Party was birthed by Lincoln back in the day to prosecute a bloody Civil War, asking American soldiers to shoot Americans, all to give the duly elected Federal Government absolute authority over the duly elected Stated Governments when the two disagreed on a personal freedom or a regulation or what not....

or,





I dunno Kids...  Considering how Mitch McConnell just used the G.O.P. to push everything from abortion to contraception to slavery back to The States, that there is pretty fucking ironic if you ask me....


----------



## miketx

AVG-JOE said:


> Irony......
> 
> What is more ironic:
> 
> The fact that The Republican Party was birthed by Lincoln back in the day to prosecute a bloody Civil War, asking American soldiers to shoot Americans, all to give the duly elected Federal Government absolute authority over the duly elected Stated Governments when the two disagreed on a personal freedom or a regulation or what not....
> 
> or,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno Kids...  Considering how Mitch McConnell just used the G.O.P. to push everything from abortion to contraception to slavery back to The States, that there is pretty fucking ironic if you ask me....


I thought he used the court.


----------



## AVG-JOE

And what vehicle did he use to pack the court?







Hint:  The Republican Party


----------



## 2aguy

AVG-JOE said:


> Irony......
> 
> What is more ironic:
> 
> The fact that The Republican Party was birthed by Lincoln back in the day to prosecute a bloody Civil War, asking American soldiers to shoot Americans, all to give the duly elected Federal Government absolute authority over the duly elected Stated Governments when the two disagreed on a personal freedom or a regulation or what not....
> 
> or,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno Kids...  Considering how Mitch McConnell just used the G.O.P. to push everything from abortion to contraception to slavery back to The States, that there is pretty fucking ironic if you ask me....



Yeah…the democrat party starting the Civil War so they could keep black people as their slaves….no reason to remember that little bit of history….right?


----------



## miketx

AVG-JOE said:


> And what vehicle did he use to pack the court?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint:  The Republican Party


Didn't pack shit, just put Americans on the court instead of communist traitor filth.


----------



## AVG-JOE

If the American Evangelicals don't feel used by Mitch, they should.

Not saying it was good or bad...  just a textbook example of being used for a political agenda.


----------



## AVG-JOE

2aguy said:


> Yeah…the democrat party starting the Civil War so they could keep black people as their slaves….no reason to remember that little bit of history….right?


The Democrats did not start the Civil War.  

They quit The Union and Lincoln decided to kill 'em if that was the only way to keep 'em.

The Americans under The Republican Party and President Lincoln took the first shots.

And Lincoln and The Republicans remain the only American President to order the killing of Americans.


----------



## AVG-JOE

miketx said:


> Didn't pack shit, just put Americans on the court instead of communist traitor filth.


Riiiiiiight....

Merrick Garland is a commie  



McConnell is a clever political operative who chose to make it his life's work to pack the court and take Kentucky back to 1845 when his boy Bork got borked.

Even if I hate the man and his warped goals, I can admire his success.


----------



## miketx

AVG-JOE said:


> Riiiiiiight....
> 
> Merrick Garland is a commie
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell is a clever political operative who chose to make it his life's work to pack the court and take Kentucky back to 1845 when his boy Bork got borked.
> 
> Even if I hate the man and his warped goals, I can admire his success.


Lol, you guys never can keep your shit straight in your hatred of America.  Who put Garland in power? Lol, not any American.


----------



## AVG-JOE

And all three of the Justices that Mitch used Trump to place on the court are bald faced liars.

All three of them looked The American People in the eye and said that Roe was settled precedent.

Things would be different had they not lied.  

And having agenda driven liars on The Supreme Court for life is going to backfire on Mitch and the Republicans.  That is an official prediction.


----------



## BackAgain

AVG-JOE said:


> And all three of the Justices that Mitch used Trump to place on the court are bald faced liars.
> 
> All three of them looked The American People in the eye and said that Roe was settled precedent.
> 
> Things would be different had they not lied.
> 
> And having agenda driven liars on The Supreme Court for life is going to backfire on Mitch and the Republicans.  That is an official prediction.


Not a single lie, you retard. It *was* settled law and it did have precedential value. So was Plessy v. Ferguson. Mistakes are allowed to be corrected.

Dear future, don’t judge us all as being as stupid as AVG-JOE. He isn’t “average” at all. He is vastly sub-normal.


----------



## Hossfly

AVG-JOE said:


> And all three of the Justices that Mitch used Trump to place on the court are bald faced liars.
> 
> All three of them looked The American People in the eye and said that Roe was settled precedent.
> 
> Things would be different had they not lied.
> 
> And having agenda driven liars on The Supreme Court for life is going to backfire on Mitch and the Republicans.  That is an official prediction.


Yes, like gun laws in many states, abortion was unconstitutionally settled. They unsettled it. They didn't lie.


----------



## miketx

AVG-JOE said:


> And all three of the Justices that Mitch used Trump to place on the court are bald faced liars.
> 
> All three of them looked The American People in the eye and said that Roe was settled precedent.
> 
> Things would be different had they not lied.
> 
> And having agenda driven liars on The Supreme Court for life is going to backfire on Mitch and the Republicans.  That is an official prediction.


Interview them all yourself, did you?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Hossfly said:


> Yes, like gun laws in many states, abortion was unconstitutionally settled. They unsettled it. They didn't lie.


They were all asked more than once, under oath,  if they were intent on overturning abortion and all three said no.

It is on tape.  Look it up.

Pants on fire liars.

Oh, they got nothin' on Trump, but judges should be held to a higher standard than t.v. personalities.


----------



## AVG-JOE

miketx said:


> Interview them all yourself, did you?


Didn't need to.  I hired a bunch of Senators to do it for me.

Called "Representative Government".  

Cool concept.


----------



## frigidweirdo

AVG-JOE said:


> Seems like every time an old trash pile, I mean _really_ old, like 1,000 years or more, gets found, a lot of people get excited and start carefully pulling the decayed bits and pieces apart calling the pieces 'artifacts' and putting the stuff in museums.  Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History, and ass-u-me-ing human nature remains interested in the past, I want you to know that this average Joe did not understand the Pet Rock either.  Nor do I get the attraction of "texting".
> 
> I also want you to know that in spite of what you have probably read about living at the dawn of the 21st Century, I feel lucky to be alive now.  The odds of an average Joe being born into a pretty nice life have been getting better and better up to now, in no small part due to the influence of the concept behind 'America', and I trust the trend has not changed.  Ain't life cool?
> 
> Do most of you feel lucky yet?
> 
> Have you reached for the stars?​



Haha, fuck you all, we fucked it all up for you. Cheers.


----------



## AVG-JOE

BackAgain said:


> Not a single lie, you retard. It *was* settled law and it did have precedential value. So was Plessy v. Ferguson. Mistakes are allowed to be corrected.
> 
> Dear future, don’t judge us all as being as stupid as AVG-JOE. He isn’t “average” at all. He is vastly sub-normal.


Yeah, and forgive B.A. for being a childish Liability and resorting to personal attacks against the writers because he continues to bring ZERO actual argument to the discussion.


----------



## westwall

AVG-JOE said:


> And all three of the Justices that Mitch used Trump to place on the court are bald faced liars.
> 
> All three of them looked The American People in the eye and said that Roe was settled precedent.
> 
> Things would be different had they not lied.
> 
> And having agenda driven liars on The Supreme Court for life is going to backfire on Mitch and the Republicans.  That is an official prediction.





I have to disagree with you on this one Joe.  The Supremes merely returned the question back to the States, as the COTUS DEMANDS.

Congress had 50 years to pass a law that dealt with it but they were so confident that they would be able to continue legislating from the Bench that they got lazy and refused to do their jobs.

This ruling was the correct one. And you should direct your ire at Congress, because they are the guilty party here.

Not the Court.


----------



## AVG-JOE

In concept and in spirit they were asked and in concept and in spirit they lied through their political teeth.

Unless you truly believe any of them are so stupid as to have not "gotten" the questions.

I don't believe that for one second.


----------



## AVG-JOE

And you are absolutely correct that congress is to blame.

Congress is to blame for abdicating the responsibilities for the really hard social issues to be legislated from the bench - that should never happen.  50 years later there needs to be an actual change to federal law if one is coming.


----------



## westwall

AVG-JOE said:


> In concept and in spirit they were asked and in concept and in spirit they lied through their political teeth.
> 
> Unless you truly believe any of them are so stupid as to have not "gotten" the questions.
> 
> I don't believe that for one second.





The Supreme Court has reversed itself over 300 times.

THAT is precedent too.

You choose to ignore it.


----------



## westwall

AVG-JOE said:


> And you are absolutely correct that congress is to blame.
> 
> Congress is to blame for abdicating the responsibilities for the really hard social issues to be legislated from the bench - that should never happen.  50 years later there needs to be an actual change to federal law if one is coming.





Agreed, the Supreme Court did the correct thing.  Blame Congress for being the corrupt, feckless scumbags that they truly are.


----------



## AVG-JOE

westwall said:


> The Supreme Court has reversed itself over 300 times.
> 
> THAT is precedent too.
> 
> You choose to ignore it.


I didn't ignore anything.  I saw it coming because I know Mitch McConnell and I knew of his goal with the court since before Trump ever considered running.

I'm not saying anything about the reversal except for those three judges were specifically asked if they would do McConnell's bidding and all three answered in the negative.

Then they went and did EXACTLY the opposite of what they said they would do.

Liar, liar, two pairs of pants and a skirt on fire.

My point has nothing to do with the reversal, I care a LOT more about the successful politicizing of the entire court system over the last 30 years by McConnell and The Republicans, and the appointment of judges who're willing to lie under oath and on public t.v. to get the job.

I don't like unfairness and this stinks of it.


----------



## AVG-JOE

And I would bet my last bullet that all of this would be moot if the idiots in the senate on BOTH sides of the aisle had not adopted and maintained the 'Silent Filibuster'.

If a Senator is going to oppose legislation they need to be telling the American public why, and then ALL legislation needs to be voted on.

  How can they expect us to vote intelligently when they do NOTHING?


----------



## beautress

AVG-JOE said:


> Irony......
> 
> What is more ironic:
> 
> The fact that The Republican Party was birthed by Lincoln back in the day to prosecute a bloody Civil War, asking American soldiers to shoot Americans, all to give the duly elected Federal Government absolute authority over the duly elected Stated Governments when the two disagreed on a personal freedom or a regulation or what not....
> 
> or,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno Kids...  Considering how Mitch McConnell just used the G.O.P. to push everything from abortion to contraception to slavery back to The States, that there is pretty fucking ironic if you ask me....


Oh, my goodness gracious, Joe, and all these years I've thought the Democrats fired the first shots on Fort Sumpter. Whatever was I thinking?


----------



## beautress

AVG-JOE said:


> And all three of the Justices that Mitch used Trump to place on the court are bald faced liars.
> 
> All three of them looked The American People in the eye and said that Roe was settled precedent.
> 
> Things would be different had they not lied.
> 
> And having agenda driven liars on The Supreme Court for life is going to backfire on Mitch and the Republicans.  That is an official prediction.


Now, now, Joe. It was true when they said it. Over time, things change. I didn't know such a good looking man as you could talk trash. *sigh*


----------



## beautress

westwall said:


> I have to disagree with you on this one Joe.  The Supremes merely returned the question back to the States, as the COTUS DEMANDS.
> 
> Congress had 50 years to pass a law that dealt with it but they were so confident that they would be able to continue legislating from the Bench that they got lazy and refused to do their jobs.
> 
> This ruling was the correct one. And you should direct your ire at Congress, because they are the guilty party here.
> 
> Not the Court.


Outta the park, Mr. Westwall.


----------



## beautress

AVG-JOE said:


> They were all asked more than once, under oath,  if they were intent on overturning abortion and all three said no.
> 
> It is on tape.  Look it up.
> 
> Pants on fire liars.
> 
> Oh, they got nothin' on Trump, but judges should be held to a higher standard than t.v. personalities.


Oh, come on, AVG-JOE, you know this isn't about an unconstitutional demand to tell justices how they _*have to*_ decide an issue now, is it? That would put you on the wrong side of the Constitution forever. Oh, wait, that's the demand of the Alinsky method of communizing a free country like America, isn't it. I don't think you want this nation to become a communist nation do you? Because if you do, there's a one thousand percent chance that the military might bolt outside of the narrow box that communism is. Communism is far worse than King Charles of England who intentionally set a high tax on tea so the colonists would pay for his war. And you'd be responsible for Democrats murdering one hundred and fifty million Patriots. Because ALL communist newbie country must murder half the population to get every little thing they want out of everybody else they plan on subjugating before--as Senator Schumer said a couple of years ago about two new Supreme court Justices--before they knew what hit them. And the commie baby killers are in the Justices' neighborhoods saying the ugly, which is against the Constitution also. Laws of mercy. Youse guys really coming across that Democrats hate the Constitution lately, y'know. Tch, tch, tch. Communists also have a way of murdering their neighbors. Just look at Putin's attempted destruction of the Ukraine that has been decimated before by Russia in the 1930s by way of Stalin the murdering monster who killed millions of Ukrainians from 1930-1946. That was some sixteen-year killfest. It goes with the territory of all new communist nations.


----------



## AVG-JOE

This has nothing to do with the reversal itself, it has to do with _how_ Mitch achieved it and why.

This stinks of unfairness and politicking for the sake of power, public opinion be damned, and I find the whole thing offensive.

Shame the devil and tell the truth, I am kind of glad that those issues got tossed back to the states.  Nothing will reshape both of our political parties quicker and the extremists in both parties are going to suffer.

I just hope my faith in humanity will allow me to stay in Florida for at least 10 more years.

Just as we have been experiencing the browning of America whether we like it or not, we are about to experience the bluing of our State Legislatures and the Republican Party at large.

Thanks to this decision and some of the others coming, people are going to start paying a lot more attention to their local elections and it is about fucking time.

I'm going cautiously optimistic, assuming the nasty nature of obtaining the goal doesn't tear us apart this summer.


----------



## konradv

2aguy said:


> Yeah…the democrat party starting the Civil War so they could keep black people as their slaves….no reason to remember that little bit of history….right?


Yes, because it’s history, not a current event.


----------



## Zincwarrior

To the future: 
Told you I was sick!


----------



## Likkmee

AVG-JOE said:


> Seems like every time an old trash pile, I mean _really_ old, like 1,000 years or more, gets found, a lot of people get excited and start carefully pulling the decayed bits and pieces apart calling the pieces 'artifacts' and putting the stuff in museums.  Ass-u-me-ing you're reading this in the USMessageboard Documentation of The Last 1,000 Years Library of History, and ass-u-me-ing human nature remains interested in the past, I want you to know that this average Joe did not understand the Pet Rock either.  Nor do I get the attraction of "texting".
> 
> I also want you to know that in spite of what you have probably read about living at the dawn of the 21st Century, I feel lucky to be alive now.  The odds of an average Joe being born into a pretty nice life have been getting better and better up to now, in no small part due to the influence of the concept behind 'America', and I trust the trend has not changed.  Ain't life cool?
> 
> Do most of you feel lucky yet?
> 
> Have you reached for the stars?​


BUY GOLD


----------



## westwall

AVG-JOE said:


> I didn't ignore anything.  I saw it coming because I know Mitch McConnell and I knew of his goal with the court since before Trump ever considered running.
> 
> I'm not saying anything about the reversal except for those three judges were specifically asked if they would do McConnell's bidding and all three answered in the negative.
> 
> Then they went and did EXACTLY the opposite of what they said they would do.
> 
> Liar, liar, two pairs of pants and a skirt on fire.
> 
> My point has nothing to do with the reversal, I care a LOT more about the successful politicizing of the entire court system over the last 30 years by McConnell and The Republicans, and the appointment of judges who're willing to lie under oath and on public t.v. to get the job.
> 
> I don't like unfairness and this stinks of it.






They did what the COTUS demanded.  Nothing more.  Progressive judges on the Court have consistently lied.  The newest one lied on national TV yet she was still confirmed.

All these three judges did was return the Court to a separate branch of government.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Whatever...

Those three judges lied to get their position on the Supreme.  That is now established fact.


----------



## BackAgain

AVG-JOE said:


> Yeah, and forgive B.A. for being a childish Liability and resorting to personal attacks against the writers because he continues to bring ZERO actual argument to the discussion.


Oh but I did. Your initial assertion was untrue. Here’s your homework assignment. Study the meaning of “lie.”  Also, study how the claim that a case is “settled law” isn’t dishonest in any way. Plessy was settled. It got overruled. Overruling “settled” law is ok when the case being overruled is plain wrong. Therefore a judicial nominee can honestly say Roe is settled law and yet as a Justice then agree to overrule it. Not a lie. 

You bring a flat-out imbecilic and erroneous contention here, don’t fret so much on being called-out as the imbecile you are. You imbecile.


----------



## beautress

AVG-JOE said:


> This has nothing to do with the reversal itself, it has to do with _how_ Mitch achieved it and why.
> 
> This stinks of unfairness and politicking for the sake of power, public opinion be damned, and I find the whole thing offensive.
> 
> Shame the devil and tell the truth, I am kind of glad that those issues got tossed back to the states.  Nothing will reshape both of our political parties quicker and the extremists in both parties are going to suffer.
> 
> I just hope my faith in humanity will allow me to stay in Florida for at least 10 more years.
> 
> Just as we have been experiencing the browning of America whether we like it or not, we are about to experience the bluing of our State Legislatures and the Republican Party at large.
> 
> Thanks to this decision and some of the others coming, people are going to start paying a lot more attention to their local elections and it is about fucking time.
> 
> I'm going cautiously optimistic, assuming the nasty nature of obtaining the goal doesn't tear us apart this summer.


Nothing that was done in the past week holds a candle to the seventy million future Americans who were heinously murdered because they weren't big enough to punch the murderer in the mush. 70,000,000 people-to-be denied the right to life so their parents could live life high on the hog of irresponsible kills. That is more deaths than every war we fought from the Revolutionary War through Afghanistan. At the most, we lost 419,000 in WWII. We helped save Europe from takeover by the anti-Christ Adolph Hitler, and we helped those who ended the wanton murder of Jewish citizens by the Third Reich.


----------



## beautress

AVG-JOE said:


> Whatever...
> 
> Those three judges lied to get their position on the Supreme.  That is now established fact.


Joe, you're a beautiful and smart man, but you can't tell hubris from a gold brick.


----------



## there4eyeM

...and folks blow off steam about original intent.


----------



## westwall

AVG-JOE said:


> Whatever...
> 
> Those three judges lied to get their position on the Supreme.  That is now established fact.





They said they would follow precedent.  The Supreme Court has reversed its judgments over 300 times.  They did not lie.


----------



## there4eyeM

Society evolves and the S.C. adapts. Today's infringement is tomorrow's new standard.


----------



## AVG-JOE

westwall said:


> They said they would follow precedent.  The Supreme Court has reversed its judgments over 300 times.  They did not lie.




Beer?


----------



## AVG-JOE

beautress said:


> Nothing that was done in the past week holds a candle to the seventy million future Americans who were heinously murdered because they weren't big enough to punch the murderer in the mush. 70,000,000 people-to-be denied the right to life so their parents could live life high on the hog of irresponsible kills. That is more deaths than every war we fought from the Revolutionary War through Afghanistan. At the most, we lost 419,000 in WWII. We helped save Europe from takeover by the anti-Christ Adolph Hitler, and we helped those who ended the wanton murder of Jewish citizens by the Third Reich.


Not.  Your. (or my)  Call.

True Freedom means tolerating your neighbors, even if they make decisions you don't like.

You vote your way and I'll vote mine - if you can convince enough voters and politicians to start issuing Social Security Numbers at conception, I'll go along.

Even if handing all that power over our personal lives back to the states was a good thing in the long run, it still doesn't change the mean, tail-wagging-the-dog-eat-dog-politics way that the McConnell seized power in The Court and started a summer to reverse most of the changes to the relationship between the Federal Government and The States.  Wow. Lincoln killed his fellow Americans to establish the right of Washington DC to override the states when personal freedoms are at stake and Mitch is giving it all back.

And it doesn't change the hell-bent path that Mitch and his Lap Justices seem to be taking with their invitation to extremist states to start sending cases questioning everything from contraception to marriage equality to sex outside of marriage.  It's like they are bound and determined to split this country in to well-armed factions.  What is the long game here Mitch?

The 'Republic' concept is supposed to protect the rights of the minority, not Gerrymander them in to a political weapon that is literally dividing this country along state lines in an eerily familiar way.

I know, I know.  I ramble, therefore I am.


----------



## AVG-JOE

beautress said:


> Joe, you're a beautiful and smart man, but you can't tell hubris from a gold brick.


I can tell the spirit of a question and the spirit of an answer.

There is no place for hubris when you are under oath and answering questions in a Senate Committee Hearing.  At least not in a democracy.

I also understand the use of "plausible deniability" in politics.  When Judges who're applying for a high profile job use it so blatantly,  it leaves me disgusted.

It is my right to be disgusted by them both personally and professionally.  Nothing will change my mind.


----------



## westwall

AVG-JOE said:


> Beer?





Of course!  Though I must say, I prefer a good single malt.


----------



## Peace

Whomever reads this just know we were that retarded and we got what we deserved…


----------



## AVG-JOE

It's too bad that The Republicans have been so damn successful in vilifying "Government".

It is a pretty useful tool in the hands of a people who are not afraid of it.




**SIGH**


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Peace said:


> Whomever reads this just know we were that retarded and we got what we deserved…


Jo Biden is what you got


----------



## Peace

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Jo Biden is what you got


Yeah, so did you!

Now when you start the Civil War please remember when you swing from the gallows you asked for it not me!


----------



## westwall

AVG-JOE said:


> It's too bad that The Republicans have been so damn successful in vilifying "Government".
> 
> It is a pretty useful tool in the hands of a people who are not afraid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **SIGH**





Government has proven itself corrupt.

Why support corruption?


----------



## MisterBeale

westwall said:


> Government has proven itself corrupt.
> 
> Why support corruption?


You can't tell folks that love the establishment, and have been trained all their lives, that it isn't.

No matter how much proof you give them, even if you give them concrete examples.

Belief in government, is sort of like belief in organized religion, it really has nothing to do with your belief in god.

Over time, institutions, necessarily, gather more wealth and power to themselves, this attracts more people that are attracted, not to the mission of the institutions, but to the wealth and power that the institution has amassed.

Necessarily, the more power and wealth any particular institution has amassed, whether it is a church, a non-profit, an monarchy, a government, a educational institution, a powerful elite family, whatever, they will seek to legalize, extra-legal means of corruption, to be above social norms.

While the rest of society, is still socially conditioned to still depend on all of these institutions, regardless of how much power and wealth they amass.  And, as I have pointed out, the more they amass, the more they will, necessarily, legalize, or hide their corruption.  Lawfare.

If the whole social establishment is well structured, different institutions, represented by different stake holders, will have different means to counteract each other, and their competing interests.  If it doesn't?  Like long lived organism, they will all act like parasites and cancers, devouring a dying entity from the inside, till it is so weakened, it falls.

Something, everyone in this thread, sort of knows, from our study of history. . . THAT, seems to the point of the thread.


I don't think populists, whether they exist in the GOP, or in the far-left, necessarily, think, "_the man,_" is necessarily evil, or demonizes all government.  I think what they have a problem with, is the psychopaths that use the corruption of institutions, as means to serve their stake holders & themselves, rather than the interests of the pubic.

In the 50's & 60's, if we remember history, is was the beatniks and hippies that didn't trust government, "the man". . . So, blaming one party or another, for "not trusting government?"  Is a misnomer.  The founding fathers, given their experience with the KING?  THEY didn't trust government, that is the whole idea of the Constitution to begin with. 


I would posit?  The day that you DO begin to trust big Corporations, and Big Government?  Is the day you have forgotten your American Heritage.

Jefferson was a Democrat-Republican, which, I guess it could be said he was for states rights, and against big government. Parties were quite a bit different at the founding.








						Democratic-Republican Party - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Folks often paraphrase this;   _"When government fears the people, there is liberty. When the people fear the government, there is tyranny."_


			https://www.monticello.org/research-education/thomas-jefferson-encyclopedia/when-government-fears-people-there-liberty-spurious-quotation/
		


Which the establishment controlling Monticello calls, "spurious."  I suppose, but, if you understand the tension between Big Government, Big Banking, and Big Industrial interest, versus liberty lovers, it isn't too far off, in some folks opinion.

". . . This quotation is vaguely similar to Jefferson's comment in an 1825 letter to William Short: "Some are whigs, liberals, democrats, call them what you please. Others are tories, serviles, aristocrats, &c. The latter fear the people, and wish to transfer all power to the higher classes of society; the former consider the people as the safest depository of power in the last resort; they cherish them therefore, and wish to leave in them all the powers to the exercise of which they are competent."[5] To date, however, the most likely source of this quotation appears to be a series of debates on socialism published in 1914, in which John Basil Barnhill said, "Where the people fear the government you have tyranny. Where the government fears the people you have liberty."


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Peace said:


> Yeah, so did you!
> 
> Now when you start the Civil War please remember when you swing from the gallows you asked for it not me!


Actually no


----------



## there4eyeM

There is no tyranny like the tyranny of violent revolution and terror in the streets. Wishing for it is sick. Working for it is justly a capital offense.


----------



## westwall

there4eyeM said:


> There is no tyranny like the tyranny of violent revolution and terror in the streets. Wishing for it is sick. Working for it is justly a capital offense.






What about the banal evil of tyrannical government grinding the citizenry under their boots?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

MisterBeale said:


> You can't tell folks that love the establishment, and have been trained all their lives, that it isn't.
> 
> No matter how much proof you give them, even if you give them concrete examples.
> 
> Belief in government, is sort of like belief in organized religion, it really has nothing to do with your belief in god.
> 
> Over time, institutions, necessarily, gather more wealth and power to themselves, this attracts more people that are attracted, not to the mission of the institutions, but to the wealth and power that the institution has amassed.
> 
> Necessarily, the more power and wealth any particular institution has amassed, whether it is a church, a non-profit, an monarchy, a government, a educational institution, a powerful elite family, whatever, they will seek to legalize, extra-legal means of corruption, to be above social norms.
> 
> While the rest of society, is still socially conditioned to still depend on all of these institutions, regardless of how much power and wealth they amass.  And, as I have pointed out, the more they amass, the more they will, necessarily, legalize, or hide their corruption.  Lawfare.
> 
> If the whole social establishment is well structured, different institutions, represented by different stake holders, will have different means to counteract each other, and their competing interests.  If it doesn't?  Like long lived organism, they will all act like parasites and cancers, devouring a dying entity from the inside, till it is so weakened, it falls.
> 
> Something, everyone in this thread, sort of knows, from our study of history. . . THAT, seems to the point of the thread.
> 
> 
> I don't think populists, whether they exist in the GOP, or in the far-left, necessarily, think, "_the man,_" is necessarily evil, or demonizes all government.  I think what they have a problem with, is the psychopaths that use the corruption of institutions, as means to serve their stake holders & themselves, rather than the interests of the pubic.
> 
> In the 50's & 60's, if we remember history, is was the beatniks and hippies that didn't trust government, "the man". . . So, blaming one party or another, for "not trusting government?"  Is a misnomer.  The founding fathers, given their experience with the KING?  THEY didn't trust government, that is the whole idea of the Constitution to begin with.
> 
> 
> I would posit?  The day that you DO begin to trust big Corporations, and Big Government?  Is the day you have forgotten your American Heritage.
> 
> Jefferson was a Democrat-Republican, which, I guess it could be said he was for states rights, and against big government. Parties were quite a bit different at the founding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democratic-Republican Party - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folks often paraphrase this;   _"When government fears the people, there is liberty. When the people fear the government, there is tyranny."_
> 
> 
> https://www.monticello.org/research-education/thomas-jefferson-encyclopedia/when-government-fears-people-there-liberty-spurious-quotation/
> 
> 
> 
> Which the establishment controlling Monticello calls, "spurious."  I suppose, but, if you understand the tension between Big Government, Big Banking, and Big Industrial interest, versus liberty lovers, it isn't too far off, in some folks opinion.
> 
> ". . . This quotation is vaguely similar to Jefferson's comment in an 1825 letter to William Short: "Some are whigs, liberals, democrats, call them what you please. Others are tories, serviles, aristocrats, &c. The latter fear the people, and wish to transfer all power to the higher classes of society; the former consider the people as the safest depository of power in the last resort; they cherish them therefore, and wish to leave in them all the powers to the exercise of which they are competent."[5] To date, however, the most likely source of this quotation appears to be a series of debates on socialism published in 1914, in which John Basil Barnhill said, "Where the people fear the government you have tyranny. Where the government fears the people you have liberty."


*This Is What Put the Crack in the Liberty Bell*

The anti-democratic elitist manifesto, the Constitution, was corrupt and impractical from the beginning.  It was not abused, it was abuse of Americans' right to self-determination.  

Electing is not voting; it is a forced choice of some arrogant know-it-all pre-owned politician to do all your voting for you.  A republic is a foster government.  The conceited lawmakers treat their citizens like pathetic and helpless, but wild and ignorant orphans who need to be adopted 
by superior "wise stewards" in order to straighten them out.


----------



## MisterBeale

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *This Is What Put the Crack in the Liberty Bell*
> 
> The anti-democratic elitist manifesto, the Constitution, was corrupt and impractical from the beginning.  It was not abused, it was abuse of Americans' right to self-determination.
> 
> Electing is not voting; it is a forced choice of some arrogant know-it-all pre-owned politician to do all your voting for you.  A republic is a foster government.  The conceited lawmakers treat their citizens like pathetic and helpless, but wild and ignorant orphans who need to be adopted
> by superior "wise stewards" in order to straighten them out.


That is. . . largely, true.

However, anyone who has lived among the larger populations of the unwashed, uneducated masses in the inner city, or among populations in large trailer parks, would tell you, that those motives were not, necessarily, coming from a place of bad intentions.

Much of the time, the problem we have in this society, and, indeed, on this website, is we assume the worst, of those whom have different experiences, or stake holder interests, than we do.

I will agree with you, that the qualifications to vote, were somewhat at odds, with the laws they placed on the population with regard to taxation, given the reasons that rank and file revolutionary soldiers fought the war, in the first place.  And of course, this says nothing of the native Americans, the woman and slaves.






The reverse though?  Expecting masses, who are very susceptible to the market influences, and the principles of PR, flattering, and emotion, whatever that was back in the day, to do the electing and representing themselves?  Had its own dismal history, this was known to the founders. . .














						Founders Online: Thomas Jefferson’s Addition to Note for Destutt de Tracy’s Tre …
					

Thomas Jefferson’s Addition to Note for Destutt de Tracy’s Treatise on Political Economy, [ca. 18 May 1816]




					founders.archives.gov


----------



## there4eyeM

It's a matter of education. 
People who don't want to be educated can't be.


----------



## AVG-JOE

westwall said:


> Government has proven itself corrupt.
> 
> Why support corruption?




Why not take advantage of the fact of our democracy and FIX the fucker?


----------



## AVG-JOE

MisterBeale said:


> You can't tell folks that love the establishment, and have been trained all their lives, that it isn't.
> 
> No matter how much proof you give them, even if you give them concrete examples.
> 
> Belief in government, is sort of like belief in organized religion, it really has nothing to do with your belief in god.


You people have no clue as to the value of the gift that the writers of The Constitution gave us and you're pissing it away because you fear progress and sharing power in a multi-cultural society.

Pathetic.


----------



## westwall

AVG-JOE said:


> Why not take advantage of the fact of our democracy and FIX the fucker?





Because the political class stole the vote.

There are efforts to regain that last bit of control but think about this for a minute, I play Minecraft with my daughter, we play on a server together.

There is a vote system to support the various servers out there.

It is easier to vote in a US electiin, than it is to vote for your favorite server in Minecraft.

Let that sink in for a minute.


----------



## MisterBeale

AVG-JOE said:


> You people have no clue as to the value of the gift that the writers of The Constitution gave us and you're pissing it away because you fear progress and sharing power in a multi-cultural society.
> 
> Pathetic.



"You people?"  Who the hell are, "You people?"  You don't really even know who I am.  I am not a "Republican," or a "Democrat."

You were the one that said;



AVG-JOE said:


> It's too bad that The Republicans have been so damn successful in vilifying "Government".




I agree, The Constitution, WAS a gift, but a nefarious interest group, made up of lobbyists for private banking interests, and those men themselves, wrote the Sixteenth Amendment.

The original reason that our forefathers fought the revolutionary war, was around currency manipulation and taxation.  IMO?  They purposely left that type of shit OUT of the Constitution.  So?  If they had wanted income tax, they wouldn't have specifically FORBID it.   

It is you, that are being "pathetic," trying to play a "no true Scotsman" fallacy with me, when I am the one that is more true to the explaining what the orginal intent was, than you.  puh-lease.  Sorry if that triggers you.

Your attacking me, and then trying to play that;









						Divide and rule - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				









THAT?  Is precisely why we won't, as a nation, HAVE a future.  
_e pluribis unum_ pal.

. . . . as you said, _pathetic. _

Remember that old Navajo saying;

_"When you point a finger, there are three fingers pointing back at you."_


----------



## westwall

AVG-JOE said:


> You people have no clue as to the value of the gift that the writers of The Constitution gave us and you're pissing it away because you fear progress and sharing power in a multi-cultural society.
> 
> Pathetic.





What a load of horse poo.  No one is afraid of progress, and no one cares about sharing power in a multi cultural society.

Where did you come up with that screed?

What we want is the EQUALITY that was guaranteed by the COTUS.

Do you understand EQUALITY?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Obviously that is a retorical question... what I don't understand how voting republican is going to get us there.

They seem to want equality based on conformity to western Christian values and that is NOT equality and freedom.

Equality and Freedom means tolerating everyone who maintains basic social norms and keeps their hands and projectiles to themselves, no matter how weird or freaky we seem.


----------



## westwall

AVG-JOE said:


> Obviously that is a retorical question... what I don't understand how voting republican is going to get us there.
> 
> They seem to want equality based on conformity to western Christian values and that is NOT equality and freedom.
> 
> Equality and Freedom means tolerating everyone who maintains basic social norms and keeps their hands and projectiles to themselves, no matter how weird or freaky we seem.






And the Democrats wish to arrange "equality" by making everyone except the ruling elite into serfs.

C'mon Joe, you are smarter than this.


----------



## Synthaholic

Governor Beto is killing it! 

_*The average Texan is going to see a $150 reduction in energy costs each month as Governor O'Rourke scraps old crony- Republican sweetheart deal in favor of the national grid.*_


----------



## AVG-JOE

westwall said:


> And the Democrats wish to arrange "equality" by making everyone except the ruling elite into serfs.
> 
> C'mon Joe, you are smarter than this.


I hear the rhetoric, but I see no evidence that there is any Democratic Party Policies or Positions that support that.

I do see Republican Policies and Positions that make for long lines at the voting booth and felons out of women seeking certain health services, with plenty more freedoms for the freaky among us on the table for chopping.

I think that they've bitten off more than the voters are willing to tolerate and, for once I agree with Mitch McConnell, I think the Republicans will be disappointed on November 23.  

Ass-U-Me-ing of course they accept the results


----------



## AVG-JOE

there4eyeM said:


> It's a matter of education.
> People who don't want to be educated can't be.


Education, education, and education are the three keys needed to start a Starship.

I like seeing some relief in the twisted education market in this country because SOMEthing was needed.

We need a fix to education access though, and the debt cancellation does nothing for that.

The government should pour tons research and development money in to all state schools, let everyone and anyone who can pass the academic standards for the school attend, and then tax them 10% or something for a fixed number of years to pay for it. 

Let the private schools and the banks do what they do and never again bail out an individual borrower.


That would work.


----------



## westwall

AVG-JOE said:


> I hear the rhetoric, but I see no evidence that there is any Democratic Party Policies or Positions that support that.
> 
> I do see Republican Policies and Positions that make for long lines at the voting booth and felons out of women seeking certain health services, with plenty more freedoms for the freaky among us on the table for chopping.
> 
> I think that they've bitten off more than the voters are willing to tolerate and, for once I agree with Mitch McConnell, I think the Republicans will be disappointed on November 23.
> 
> Ass-U-Me-ing of course they accept the results






The Green New Deal returns everyone who isn't uber wealthy to serfdom.

You can't travel.  You can't eat meat.  You can't own your own home, you must live in a collective apartment, etc.

You aren't seeing the evidence because you are choosing to not look at it.


----------



## AVG-JOE

I'm not seeing the evidence because there is none.

Do you have links to back up those claims from either the Democratic Party or a fairly neutral source?


----------



## westwall

AVG-JOE said:


> I'm not seeing the evidence because there is none.
> 
> Do you have links to back up those claims from either the Democratic Party or a fairly neutral source?






Here, read it for yourself.










						Text - H.Res.109 - 116th Congress (2019-2020): Recognizing the duty of the Federal Government to create a Green New Deal.
					

Text for H.Res.109 - 116th Congress (2019-2020): Recognizing the duty of the Federal Government to create a Green New Deal.



					www.congress.gov


----------



## AVG-JOE

Looks like a massive investment in infrastructure.

I don't see how the federal government spending money on infrastructure will make everyone serf of the wealthy.

I searched the text for the word 'serf' and came up empty.

Assuming there is some sort of adjustment in the tax code so that paying for all that infrastructure and upgrades doesn't fall solely on The Future like the Republicans did with their massive tax-cut give away to folks like the Koch Brothers...

Speaking of which...  If I wanted to turn us all in to serfs of the rich, the first thing I would is cut the taxes for the top and ignore the infrastructure needs of the people, which just so happens to be the Republican Playbook.

I think you got it backwards, bro.







`​


----------



## Riff Raff

westwall said:


> Do you understand EQUALITY?


We want equal standing before the law and by government. What we have is negroes and queers privileged by government with rights not afforded the democratic majority.


----------



## westwall

AVG-JOE said:


> Looks like a massive investment in infrastructure.
> 
> I don't see how the federal government spending money on infrastructure will make everyone serf of the wealthy.
> 
> I searched the text for the word 'serf' and came up empty.
> 
> Assuming there is some sort of adjustment in the tax code so that paying for all that infrastructure and upgrades doesn't fall solely on The Future like the Republicans did with their massive tax-cut give away to folks like the Koch Brothers...
> 
> Speaking of which...  If I wanted to turn us all in to serfs of the rich, the first thing I would is cut the taxes for the top and ignore the infrastructure needs of the people, which just so happens to be the Republican Playbook.
> 
> I think you got it backwards, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `​





The requirements for tbe peons to live in apartments.  The requirements for the peons to not eat meat.  The requirements for the peons to not be allowed to travel at will.  The requirements for the peons to be happy with less.


Etc. Etc. Etc.  Mankind fought for hundreds of years to develop a middle class.  Pretty much everything the green new deal does is eliminate the middle class.

And the ruling elite get to keep doing what they have always done.

Living large on the backs if the peons.


----------



## AVG-JOE

westwall said:


> The requirements for tbe peons to live in apartments.  The requirements for the peons to not eat meat.  The requirements for the peons to not be allowed to travel at will.  The requirements for the peons to be happy with less.
> 
> 
> Etc. Etc. Etc.  Mankind fought for hundreds of years to develop a middle class.  Pretty much everything the green new deal does is eliminate the middle class.
> 
> And the ruling elite get to keep doing what they have always done.
> 
> Living large on the backs if the peons.


Where in that bill do you see any requirements for anyone to live any where specifically?

Please post some quoted text that requires dietary changes for anyone.

I think you are buying in to some conspiracy or something....


Also....  Remember the difference between Biden's Build Back Better Plan and what actually got passed....  

If one senator from WV can trim it by 60% or more and another from AZ can successfully thwart a plan to finally tax hedge fund managers at a fair rate before letting it pass, imagine the process of grinding that bill through.  

A)  You and I will not see it in our life times, even if the Dems take a solid majority in November.

B)  What you see is never going to be what you get.  

Same with gun control that includes the removal of weapons from the hands of law abiding citizens.  The extreme on the left will never get their way 100%.  The melt-down of the Republican Party has made the Democrats far too moderate as a whole for that to happen.


----------

